# Mutants and Masterminds: Freedom City



## bkmanis (May 12, 2003)

OOC: Please read the OOC thread.

For the past several weeks the crime rate has been rising in Freedom City.  Although the Freedom League and the Atom Family are based in this city more and more they are off handling larger crisis throughout the world.  Next-Gen and the independent heroes have been working hard to stop this crime wave Freedom City has suffered without the protection of its premier hero teams.   Each of you, for your own reasons, has decided to use your unique abilities to help the people of Freedom City.

________________________________

Freedom City
May 2, 2003
11:38 P.M. EST


Velocity and Leech.

Hearing about the gang breakup at the nightclub Eclipse, and the rumors of the gang being vampires, Jack Dolan decides to check the place out.  Besides, from what you have heard about the place you could always use it as a backdrop in your next horror novel.   Southside has always been a trouble spot, and with the increase in crime it is a good idea to patrol the area anyway.   The problem is trying to keep young Tommy, your ward, from tagging along.  After an hour of arguing with him you have decided to let him come along.  It will be easier to keep and eye on him that way, since he will just follow you anyway.

Arriving at the club you see a line of people waiting to gain entry into a gothic church style building.  Many of the patrons are dressed in black clothing and wearing makeup, giving them the appearance of being a vampire from the movies or TV.  Most of the patrons appear to be students from the nearby collage.  

Looking around you see a tall man with animalistic features that do not appear to be makeup or part of a costume enter the club.

_________________________________

Hell

Since deciding on being a hero and helping the citizens of Freedom City you have been spending part of your nights patrolling the city.  Tonight you have decided to patrol the Southside, after hearing of several unexplained deaths in the area.   These do not appear to be victims of robbery or even gang related.  There are rumors of strange markings on the bodies but the police are keeping a tight lid on the investigation.  You have heard of a popular nightclub called Eclipse that caters to the Goth crowd, and it is rumored that some of the victims were wearing strange costumes.  If nothing else you could always stop by and party for a while.

_________________________________

Cosmo

You have traveled all over Freedom City to experience the culture and food of the city.  Tonight you were flying around looking for something interesting and you see a crowd of people waiting to enter a dark foreboding building.  Landing nearby you find there is a party going on inside and decide to join in.  Entering the building you are taken in by the strange music and lights that create an atmosphere that you have never experienced before.  Shortly after entering you are approached by two ladies with long straight black hair wearing dark reviling outfits (think Elvira).

*“Hi, I’m Debora and this is Cathy.  You look a little lost, why don’t you join us for a drink.”*  The taller of the two women says. Both women are smiling and seem to be a little intoxicated. They each grab an arm and start pulling you towards the bar.

_________________________________

Tauro

Having difficulty finding a place to live because of your appearance you have recently moved in to an apartment in the Southside.  You have been taking odd jobs at the docks, where your strength has come in handy, to earn a living.  You recently found a nightclub called the Eclipse where the people don’t seem to care what you look like.  In fact with most of them wearing strange costumes you fit right in.  So tonight you decided to ask for a job at the club, perhaps as a bouncer are doorman.  After entering the club you ask one of the bartenders about a job.

*“You’ll have to talk to the boss Mr. Masters.  He’s a bit busy now but I’ll let him know you’re here.”*  He tells you and you take a seat at the bar to wait.

________________________________

Warlock

You stand in your office looking out the one-way window at the dance floor below.  The band Midnight Wailing is loudly playing a dark and mournful song that you can feel even through the sound proof tiles on the walls.  The club is packed, even after the recent gang trouble that Foreshadow help break up the people still come to party.  The rumors of vampires seem to increase the clubs popularity, but it has you worried.  You have heard of several strange deaths nearby, and the police have come by asking questions.  You have heard rumors of strange wounds on the victims, puncture marks on their necks.  But the police are keeping a tight lid on the investigation and you cannot confirm this rumor.  As you are lost in thought the door to your office opens and Billy, one of your bartenders, sticks his head in.

*“Hey boss, sorry to disturb you but there’s a guy down stairs that is asking about a job.  He’s a bit strange looking but I know you said you wanted to interview all applicants.”*  He says pointing out a large man with animalistic features sitting at the bar.


----------



## Vardeman (May 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bkmanis_
> *“You’ll have to talk to the boss Mr. Masters. He’s a bit busy now but I’ll let him know you’re here.” He tells you and you take a seat at the bar to wait.*



Tauro nods, as if that's exactly what he expected.  Since he's gonna be waiting for a while, he takes a seat at the darkest portion of the bar and orders a beer if he gets a chance.  He looks over the club and tries to get a feel for the layout of the place, he also checks out the patrons, the band, and the employees while he nurses his beer.

V


----------



## Set Harth (May 12, 2003)

bkmanis said:
			
		

> *“Hey boss, sorry to disturb you but there’s a guy down stairs that is asking about a job.  He’s a bit strange looking but I know you said you wanted to interview all applicants.”*  He says pointing out a large man with animalistic features sitting at the bar. [/B]




Merrick glances over his shoulder at the bartender after taking a long look at the perspective employee. Tonight he's clad in a blood-red smoking jacket over top his white frily shirt, his usual black slacks and boots. A glass of red wine is held in his pale dexterous fingers. "Very well William, send him up, I will talk to him here." Merrick then turned towards his desk pausing infront of a bookself stocked with books, occult curios, and a wet bar, to refil his wine glass, before sitting down.


----------



## Keia (May 12, 2003)

bkmanis said:
			
		

> *“Hi, I’m Debora and this is Cathy.  You look a little lost, why don’t you join us for a drink.”*  The taller of the two women says. Both women are smiling and seem to be a little intoxicated. They each grab an arm and start pulling you towards the bar.




Cosmos was frankly amazed at the combination of lights, sound, and atmosphere and its affect on those within the club.  Wearing a white pocket tee-shirt, faded blue jeans, and worn cowboy boots (think James Dean - Rebel without a Cause), Cosmo wrapped his arms around the two ladies, saying, "How *you* doing?"

His photographic memory was flashing back to the latest Cosmo magazine and the statistics therein on how to act, what to do, and what to say, to have a good time with the ladies.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 12, 2003)

Eyeing the club from a distance, Jack watches the goth crowd slowly enter the club.  After a few minutes of observation, committing the description of the man with animalistic features to his memory, Jack turns to Tommy.  "You stay out here and keep an eye on things.  I'm going inside.  And before you argue with me, you are underage and don't belong in a place like this.  Wait here and keep an eye on the place.  I'll be back shortly."

Without waiting for further protest from Tommy, Jack moves a quickly as possible to the rear of the club.  Making sure no one is around, he will pull off his mask.  He still wears his civilian clothes over the rest of his costume.  He stuffs his mask into his pocket.  Again making sure no one is nearby, he will use his ability to phase through the wall of the club to gain access without having to wait in line with a bunch of people who look so much different than he does.  Once inside, he'll make for the main area of the bar, sticking to the darker corners to observe the crowd.


----------



## maddmic (May 13, 2003)

Tommy watches as Jack heads off.  As the man heads off, he talks just under his breath.  "Problem with deaf people is that they can shut their eyes or turn away and then they don't have to listen to you."  Tommy slouches back and looks around at people outside.  He moves a bit as his costume underneath his clothing is a bit uncomfortable.  Reaching into the car, he pulls out his skateboard and begins to skate around and listening to people.  Thinking to himself, he begins to do easy tricks on his board to amuse himself.  _'If he won't let me go in, then I'll see what I can find out from the people out here.'_ 

OOC:
Tommy will use Gather Information to find out if anybody knows, or is talking about recent problems in the area.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 13, 2003)

*James Ellis, Hell!*

After deciding to check out this club, James puts on a set of street clothes over his costume and heads over there. When he arives he gets in lin and waits to get in. He plays it cool, like just another guy out on the town.


----------



## bkmanis (May 17, 2003)

Eclipse Nightclub
May 3, 2003
12:15 A.M.  EST

Tauro

Tauro sits at the bar nursing his beer.  Looking the place over you see a large dance area in front of the stage where the band is playing.  To your left, where the main entrance is, there are tables and booths for the patrons to enjoy their drinks and have some food.  There are stairs leading up to a balcony where there are more tables and booths.  Near the stairs there is an opening with an exit sign and a restroom sign above it.   Off to your right there are swinging doors that leads to a kitchen where they prepare what food is offered here, mostly appetizers.  There is also another stairway leading up to what looks like an office.  

For the most part you are left alone.  Some patrons stare at you as they go by, until they realize what they are doing and move on.   After a short time the bartender you spoke to before approaches you.

*“Mr. Masters will see you now.  He is waiting for you in his office.”*   He says pointing to the stairs that lead to the office.

___________________________________

Cosmo

The ladies lead you to the bar and order drinks.  As you’re chatting with the ladies you notice a man sitting at the bar who has animalistic features almost like a bull. 

*“You have something of an accent, are you from Europe or something?”  *   Debora asks, distracting you from the man.  When you look back the man is no longer sitting at the bar.  Just then Cathy gets up from her stool.

*“Excuse me, I have to go to the little ladies room.”*   She says with a giggle, swaying slightly she walks off towards the restrooms.

___________________________________

Velocity

Moving around the back you easily enter the building.  You find yourself in a storage room, finding the door you exit into a hallway that leads to the restrooms and to an exit leading outside.  You follow the hallway away from the exit and into the main room of the club.  Although you can’t hear the band play you can feel the vibration of the music through the floor.   As you look around you see a large crowd of people dancing and others at tables and booths drink and talking.  You consider yourself lucky that you cannot hear the din of this place.   As you continue to look around you see the man with animalistic features going upstairs to what appears to be an office.

___________________________________

Leech

As you skate around the area, stopping on occasion as if resting, you listen to the people waiting to enter the club.  From what little information you gather there was a gang related incident not to long ago at this club.  Apparently Foreshadow broke up this gang and rumor has it they were vampires.   No one believes that they were really vampires, they believe this is some kind of publicity gimmick of the owners to increase business.  You also hear of some deaths nearby that are being investigated as murders, some of the victims were from the nearby collage.  You have heard of some unexplained deaths in this area on the news.

___________________________________

Hell

You arrive at the club and get in line.  You notice some of the patrons waiting in line are dressed up in dark costumes, like vampires from TV or the movies.  While you wait you see a teenager on a skateboard going back and forth in front of the club.  On occasion he stops as if resting but it seems to you that he is listening to the conversations that people are having as they wait to enter the club.  It is not long before you are able to enter the club.  You see the place is very busy with people dancing to a live band.

___________________________________

Warlock

You sit at your desk and wait for the arrival of the applicant, but your thoughts wonder off with worry.  Could there be others?  After the break up of the gang you hoped that would be the end of it.


----------



## Vardeman (May 17, 2003)

_Eclipse Nightclub
May 3, 2003
12:15 A.M.  EST_



> _Originally posted by bkmanis_
> *After a short time the bartender you spoke to before approaches you.
> 
> “Mr. Masters will see you now.  He is waiting for you in his office.”  He says pointing to the stairs that lead to the office.
> *



Tauro leaves some cash on the bar, enough for the beer and a tip.  "Thanks, buddy," he says as he heads up the stairs.  When he reaches the top he looks around curiously and heads for the door marked "Manager".  He knocks a couple of times and waits...

V


----------



## maddmic (May 18, 2003)

Not being satisfied with the type of info that he has gained thusfar, Tommy begins to head towards the club.  He will skate around the perimeter of the club looking for a fire escape.  If he finds one, then he will try to climb and see if there's any way that he can see inside the club itself.


----------



## Keia (May 18, 2003)

Eclipse Nightclub
May 3, 2003
12:15 A.M.  EST



			
				bkmanis said:
			
		

> *“You have something of an accent, are you from Europe or something?”  *   Debora asks, distracting you from the man.  When you look back the man is no longer sitting at the bar.  Just then Cathy gets up from her stool.




"Yes, I am from France," Cosmo replied. _Page 84 of the April issue of Cosmo, 'Women like men from exotic places,'_ Cosmo thought.  He ordered some drinks for himself and the ladies.



> *“Excuse me, I have to go to the little ladies room.”*   She says with a giggle, swaying slightly she walks off towards the restrooms.




Cosmo watched he sway as she made her way to the bathroom, then turned all of his attention to Debora.  _Fascinating,_ thought Cosmo, _I understood that when one female goes to the bathroom, that any other accompanying females within twenty feet also had to go to the bathroom.  This does not appear to be the case in this instance.  Perhaps an opportunity to study this variation in female psychology._

"So . . . " Cosmo said open-endedly as his blue eyes looked deeply into hers.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 18, 2003)

Jack tries to stay in the shadows, away from the most populated areas of the club.  He continues watching the crowd, looking for anything out of the ordinary, although from the looks of the people in the place, most of them are far from ordinary.  He pays particular attention to the animalistic individual as he walks up the stairs, noting that he looks much different than the rest of the club patrons.  He then thinks of Tommy, hoping that he is staying out of trouble outside.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 19, 2003)

*James Ellis, Hell!*

Jim walks around the club a bit, scoping the place out then tries to find a spot at the bar were he can keep an eye on the place. Then he orders a beer and snags a basket of what ever passes for bar snacks in a place like this, and proceeds to nurse his drink.


----------



## Set Harth (May 19, 2003)

Merrick eyes widen in alarm as the mystical wards he placed on the other entrances to the Eclipse silently inform him of an intruder. With a tiny delicate gesture the large crystal ball on his desk fills with a white fog and then reveals the image of the intruder as he makes his way through the storeroom. Merrick observes him as he enters into the club and begins to skirt around the crowd. 

*Knock! Knock!*

Startled by the sudden sound the crystal ball fogs over once again as Merrick frowns. With another gesture he opens the door telekinetically.

"Yes, Come in, I understand you are looking for employment, Mr.."

The Goth Nightclub owner rises to his feet and holds out his hand to the horned gentlemen. Merrick flashes a smile of pearly white teeth with slightly enlarged canines.


----------



## Vardeman (May 19, 2003)

Tauro looks around curiously as the door opens on its own.  "Hmmm," he mutters to himself and then focuses on the man behind the desk.  He reaches out and returns the handshake, squeezing firmly, but not enough to injure a normal human.  "Just call me Tauro," he replies. "I heard you had some trouble here lately.  Thought you might need a bouncer or somethin'."

V


----------



## Set Harth (May 19, 2003)

Merrick winces as Tauro squeezes his hands. "Mr Tauro, delighted to meet you, Please have seat." Merrick gestures and a chair from the nearby wall moves up just behind Tauro. "I must ask you to forgive me, My clientle expect, shall we say, a certain mystery about me. It is all an act of course but the kids do seem to love the illusions." Another gesture closes the office door, and then Merrick sits himself down. "Would you like anything to drink Mr. Tauro?"


----------



## Vardeman (May 19, 2003)

Tauro releases the man's hand. "Sorry," he mumbles, "Sometimes don't remember my strength."  He looks apprehensively at the chair that just moved up behind him, and again at the door that swings shut on its own.  "Ummm, I just had a beer downstairs, so I 'm fine for now, sir," Tauro replies.  He sits after making sure the chair is still behind him, feeling somewhat awkward and ill-at-ease.  "So you're some kinda magician or somethin'?"  he ventures...

V


----------



## bkmanis (May 20, 2003)

Leech

Moving around the building you do not see a fire escape.  Most of the widows you see are stained glass making it nearly impossible to see through.   As you move through an alley on the west side of the building you see a couple of smaller windows that are slightly opened.  They are a little above your reach, placing you skateboard against the wall you use it as a step.  Grabbing the windowsill you are able to pull yourself up enough to look inside.  You see what appears to be the ladies restroom, several women are at the mirror applying makeup.  As one woman moves near the window you drop down to prevent being spotted.  You assume the other window is the men’s restroom.  Further down the wall you see a fire door you assume to be an emergency exit, trying the door you find it to be locked.  Continuing around the building you find two more fire doors, one at the back of the building and the other on the east wall.  There is also a double door near where the dumpsters are on the east wall.

__________________________________

Cosmo

Finishing her drink Debra take you by the hand.   *“Come, let’s dance.”  *   She says trying to lead you to the dance floor.

__________________________________

Velocity

You see the animalistic man knock on the door and as it opens he steps inside and out of sight.  Looking around the club you see nothing out of the ordinary.  Most of the people here appear to be young adults, students form the nearby collage.  While there are a lot of them dressed in costumes it appears that most are in normal street clothes.  While unable to hear them it appears to you that they’re all having a good time.

__________________________________

Hell

As you approach the bar you look the place over, noting where all the exits are.  While there are a lot of people in costumes you see nothing out of the ordinary.  Taking a seat at the bar you order a beer and grab a bowl of nuts.  Nearby a woman dressed in a very revealing black outfit catches your eye, she takes the gentleman she is with by the hand and asks him to dance.


----------



## maddmic (May 20, 2003)

Tommy sits on the ground for a couple of minutes thinking to himself.  _'Great.  Nothing going on outside and no way for *me* to get inside.'_  Tommy gets up and skates back around to the front of the building.  He skates over to Jack's car and places his board inside.  Seeing the way some of the people are dressed, he decides to go ahead and shed his street clothes, revealing his costume.  Donning his mask, he thinks to himself.  _'I know Jack wants me to stay out, but he's been in there for about 45 minutes already and I'm bored.  Oh well, what he doesn't know won't hurt him.'_  Tommy walks towards the line and will approach the last person.  Bumping into the person 'accidentally' he uses his powers and enters the person, becoming them.  He will now stand in line until he can gain entrance to the club, or until Jack comes out to leave.  

OOC:
Tommy will pick a male if possible.  Also, he will try to posses a person who is approaching the line rather than in it.  Otherwise, he will pick the last person in line.  Here's to hoping possession works the way I think it does.


----------



## Keia (May 20, 2003)

Cosmo will work his way to the dance floor, somewhat reluctantly (because that's what's expected of him).  Cosmo will stay conservative in his dancing, allowing Debra to take the lead.  Occassionally, he'll look around through the dance crowd to see if anyone else is doing anything he should be observing and learning about.

"Did you know that 63% of all men can't really dance?" Cosmo asked, remembering a recent poll.


----------



## Set Harth (May 20, 2003)

Vardeman said:
			
		

> * "So you're some kinda magician or somethin'?"  he ventures...
> *




"Or Something." smiles Merrick from the rim of his wine glass. "So you wish a job as a bonncer. Hmm well as it happens I could use a bouncer, and you'll certainly blend in here." smirks Merrick. "Of couse I'll need a demonstration of your skills." Merrick wave his hand over his crystall ball causing it to fill with white fog, which quickly parts revealing the intruder from several minutes ago. "This gentlemen just invited himself into my club through the back door. Please go fetch him for me, WITHOUT disrupting the customers, and bring him here so I can ask him why he chose not to use the front door like most people. If you suceed well you got the job." Merrick gestures once again for his office door to open.


----------



## Vardeman (May 20, 2003)

"Okay, Mr, Masters," Tauro replies.  He looks at the crystal ball and fixes the intruder's features in his mind.  He also tries to figure out about where the guy is.  "Ummm, is this thing like real-time?"  At his prospective employer's response he will nod and head out the door and down into the club, searching for the gate-crasher...

V


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 21, 2003)

After observing for awhile, and seeing nothing but young people having a good time, Jack moves up to the bar.  "Might as well get a beer while I'm here," he thinks to himself.

He is dressed plainly, moreso than many of the patrons of this place, wearing jeans with a plain white t-shirt tucked into them.  Over the t-shirt he wears a black leather jacket.  Underneath it all he wears his costume and his mask is tucked into an inner pocket in the jacket.

Once he has the bartender's attention, he smiles.  "Budweiser, on tap if you have it," he says, his voice only sounding slightly strange due to his deafness.  Once he has the beer, he'll move away from the bar, finding either a seat out of the way or just taking up a position leaning against a wall out of the way.  He'll drink his beer slowly, continuing to observe the other patrons, looking for any sign of strangeness or trouble of any sort.


----------



## bkmanis (May 23, 2003)

Leech

You pick a young man who is about to enter the line, walking up behind him and making sure no one is looking you bump into him.  You immediately enter his body taking complete control, joining the people in line you wait to enter the club.  It doesn’t take to long before you are emitted into the club.  You look around for Jack and for anything out of the ordinary.  You move further into the club past small groups of people talking about the club, collage or other topics but you don’t hear anything you haven’t already heard.  As you look over at the bar you see Jack sitting at the bar drinking a beer.  As you decide on what to do next there is a lull in the music as the band takes a break.  You suddenly hear what sounds like a woman screaming, you were unsure at first what you heard until off to your left you see a disturbance.  You see a woman running out of the hall leading from the restrooms, she has a look of horror on her face and she is screaming for help.

___________________________________________

Velocity

Moving to the bar you order your beer, taking a seat you continue to look around for anything out of the ordinary.  After a few minutes you notice a disturbance back where you were near the hall leading to the restrooms.  There seems to be people move in that direction but you are unable to see what is causing the disturbance.  

___________________________________________

Tauro 

You stand and look out of the window down at the dance floor, looking around trying to locate the intruder.  After several minutes of scanning the crowd Mr. Masters tells you that the man has moved to the bar.  You leave the office and head down the stairs, half way down you notice a disturbance across the room.  You hear a woman screaming for help. 

____________________________________________

Warlock

After Tauro leaves the office you get up to look out to window to see how he handles the situation.  Halfway down the stairs you notice Tauro stop and looks across the room, looking over towards the hall leading to the restrooms you see a hysterical woman who appears to be screaming. You see other patrons moving towards her.

____________________________________________

Cosmo

Dancing with Debra the song comes to an end, as you start to move back to the bar you hear a woman scream from behind you.   Turning you see a woman coming from the hallway leading to the restrooms screaming for help.

____________________________________________

Hell

Sitting at the bar nursing your drink you scan the room for anything out of the ordinary.  Seeing nothing wrong you begin to get bored, deciding to look around you get up and head for the stairs leading to the balcony.  As you move across the room he hear a woman scream.  Near the stairs you were heading for is a hallway that leads to the restrooms, a hysterical woman comes out of the hallway screaming for help.


----------



## Vardeman (May 23, 2003)

bkmanis said:
			
		

> *Tauro
> 
> You stand and look out of the window down at the dance floor, looking around trying to locate the intruder.  After several minutes of scanning the crowd Mr. Masters tells you that the man has moved to the bar.  You leave the office and head down the stairs, half way down you notice a disturbance across the room.  You hear a woman screaming for help.*



His attention immediately drawn to the scream, Tauro heads that way.  To hell with the gatecrasher for now, this is something that just can't wait.  Using his size and appearance to their best advantage, he will wade through the crowd, focusing his attention on the disturbance and looking past the screaming woman for the cause.

******************
Attempting to use intimidation to clear a path and trying to spot the cause of the disturbance.

V


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 23, 2003)

OOC:  Jack wasn't seated at the bar.  He got his beer and retreated to a seat in an out of the way location.  If there were no seats away from the majority of the crowd, he took his beer and stood somewhere out of the way.

IC:
Downing the rest of his beer, Jack puts the glass aside and moves deeper into the shadows of the club where he will pull out his mask and pull it over his face.  He then moves using his superspeed, covering the distance as quickly as possible to where the disturbance seems to be occurring, ready for trouble of some sort.


----------



## Set Harth (May 23, 2003)

Merrick whirls around and rushes to his desk to use his crystal ball to focus his ESP and examine first the women and then female lavatory.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 23, 2003)

*James Ellis, Hell!*

Turning around at the sound of the scream, James rushes to her side. "Calm down lady, are you hurt? What happened?" 

If she doesn't ansewer quickly he heads into the hall making his way to the ladies room. Slipping on glasses and pulling up his cotumes headpiece as he goes.


----------



## Keia (May 24, 2003)

Cosmo looked in the direction of the screaming woman.  _At least it's not Cathy,_ thought Cosmo, _Wait, if the woman screaming isn't Cathy, then Cathy may be the one in trouble.  If I help her, only good things can come from that._

Cosmo pointed over to a wall of the dance floor away from the trouble, "Debora, stay over there.  I'll see if Cathy's in trouble and if I can help."

Cosmo then made his way through the dance floor to the entrance of the restroom area.


----------



## maddmic (May 25, 2003)

Tommy sees all the chaos going on and takes this moment to find a secluded, dark area.  Once he finds this, he'll release his hold on the young man and then hurry off in the direction of the womens restroom.


----------



## bkmanis (May 27, 2003)

Velocity 

Using your super-speed you move by, and sometimes through obstacles, reaching the woman you see the fear in her eyes and she is quite hysterical.  Seeing a masked man appear out of nowhere some of the patrons move away from you.  But you notice another person approach, the large man with animalistic features.  When the woman sees him she faints from the stress, using your speed you easily catch her before she hits the floor.  

____________________________

Tauro

Using your size and strength you move through the crowd towards the woman.  Before you can reach her a man with a mask moving so fast he seems to appear out of nowhere reaches her first.  As you approach the woman sees you and faints, the masked man catches her with ease before she hits the floor.

_____________________________

Hell

Before you can reach the woman you see a man in a mask moving so fast he seems to appear out of nowhere.  As the patrons move away from the masked man another larger man with animalistic features approaches.  When the woman sees him she faints, the masked man moving so fast easily catches her before she hits the floor.  Looking past this group you see a man in a costume slip into the hallway heading towards the restrooms.

_____________________________

Cosmo

As you make your way towards the hall leading to the restrooms you see a masked man moving so fast that he seems to appear from out of nowhere stop by the hysterical woman.  You move past them and look around the corner towards the restrooms but you see no one in the hall.  You look back for a moment and see a large man with animalistic features approach the woman, when she sees him she faints.  The masked man moving quickly catches her before she hits the floor.  Seeing these two strange men makes you hesitate for a moment, as you decide what to do nest another costumed man slips by you almost unnoticed and heads down the hall towards the restroom.

______________________________

Leech

Moving towards the hall leading to the restrooms you stop under the stairs leading to the balcony long enough to release your host.  You then notice Velocity arrive by the woman and then the large man with animalistic features arrives.  When the woman sees the large man see faints, Velocity moves to catch her before she hits the floor.  When he is distracted you move by a few patrons by the entrance to the hallway and head for the restrooms.   When you arrive at the ladies restroom you open the door and see a woman dressed in a revealing black dress lying on the floor and another woman standing next to the window.  The woman at the window appears transparent with wisps coming from her like smoke.

______________________________

Warlock

Moving to your crystal ball you concentrate, the woman then appears in the ball.  You see the fear in her eyes and she appears to be quite hysterical.  A man with a mask appears at her side followed shortly by Tauro.  When she sees Tauro the woman faints, the masked man moving with inhuman speed easily catches her before she hits the floor.  Moving your sight to the ladies restroom you see a woman wearing a revealing black dress laying on the floor, her long black wig skewed revealing her natural blond hair underneath.   Another woman kneeling next to her stands and moves towards the window.  She then becomes transparent with wisps coming off her like smoke.  A shiver goes up your spine as you realize she just turn into a gaseous form, an ability of vampires.  Just then the door to the ladies room opens, a man in a costume stand in the doorway.


----------



## maddmic (May 27, 2003)

Making his way past Velocity and the fallen woman, he sees the beast man.  _'Well, no wonder she screamed.  Geez, I hope Jack can take care of this.  I have a funny feeling that the real culprit is still in that bathroom.'_  Continuing on towards the bathroom, he recounts what he saw when he was outside looking into the women's bathroom, trying to remember faces.  Upon opening the ladies restroom door, he looks at the woman on the ground and then his gaze falls on the ghostly figure near the window.  Trying to remember if he saw her in the restroom when he was outside, he speaks up.  "So, lemme me guess.  You're a vampire, or at least you THINK you're a vampire.  Tell me something, why don't you all like drink your blood from a cow or something?  I mean, why do you have to prey on humans?  It's really not quite fair."  That being said, Leech will prepare himself for her reaction.


----------



## Keia (May 27, 2003)

_Odd, the apparel in this establishment just gets stranger by the moment,_ thought Cosmo as he witnessed the various costumed people go whizzing by.  Seeing others enter the bathroom, Cosmo figured out that this is acceptable behavior in this type of place and enters the women's bathroom.

"Cathy?" he calls out, a great deal of concern in his voice.

OOC: If Cosmos spies the body on the floor, he will first invoke his forcefield, then see to her, healing her if necessary.


----------



## Vardeman (May 27, 2003)

bkmanis said:
			
		

> *Tauro
> 
> Using your size and strength you move through the crowd towards the woman.  Before you can reach her a man with a mask moving so fast he seems to appear out of nowhere reaches her first.  As you approach the woman sees you and faints, the masked man catches her with ease before she hits the floor.*



Tauro looks around, startled somewhat by the quick movement of the masked man.  Somewhat chagrined at the woman's fainting at the sight of him, he sighs and pushes on to the restroom just in time to see several other people enter in front of him.  "Alright people, clear out. Clear out!  Mr. Masters don't want no trouble in his club," he says as he pushes past them into the ladies' room.  Noticing the unconscious woman on the floor and the translucent one by the window, he blinks and shouts, "Hey!! What's going on in here?"

V


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 27, 2003)

*Hell!*

Seeing his intended course of action get trumped by this odd group of strangers, James heads down the hall after the beistial looking fella, disguising his face as he goes.


----------



## Set Harth (May 27, 2003)

Merrick lets out a quiet groan "More Vampires! One incident was good for business Two can only mean trouble." Merrick dismisses the image from the crystal ball and turns the leave his office. The door opens with out a touch. "And now I got more would-be-heroes sticking their nose in as well." Merrick continues down onto the dance floor calming his customers as he goes. "Tauro, keep those people out of the bathroom." Merrick appoaches the bar to whisper instruction to the Bartender. "William call 911 get some officers here and some paramedics we have an injured women in the restroom.". Merrick then moves towards the stage stopping the band and taking the microphone. ""Ladies and Gentlemen I must ask you to stay calm, the police will be here in a moment, You are in no danger. If you wish to leave please do so in an orderly manner, However we will remain open and resolve this situation quickly. Enjoy your evening. Thank you." Merrick get the band started back up before approaching the restrooms.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 28, 2003)

"You've got a way with the ladies," Jack says wryly as Tauro passes him and enters the restroom.  "Now what am I going to do with her?" Jack wonders to himself.

Jack picks up the woman and carries her to the bartender that served him the beer earlier.  "Seems she has fainted," he says to the man.  "Keep an eye on her."

After speaking with the bartender, Jack again uses his superspeed and moves back to the restrooms, passing through the wall to enter.


----------



## bkmanis (May 28, 2003)

In the restroom

Leech enters the ladies restroom first.



> "So, lemme guess. You're a vampire, or at least you THINK you're a vampire. Tell me something, why don't you all like drinking your blood from a cow or something? I mean, why do you have to prey on humans? It's really not quite fair."




Seeing the costumed youth the transparent woman smiles and Leech sees blood on her lips and teeth.  For a moment she looks as if she would approach Leech but the voices of others coming down the hall stops her.



> "Cathy?"




Says Cosmo as he enters the room, seeing the woman on the floor he moves to her side.



> "Alright people, clear out. Clear out! Mr. Masters don't want no trouble in his club.  Hey!! What's going on in here?"




Says Tauro as he follows the first person in.  And he is followed quickly by Hell who is also wearing a mask.

Seeing the others enter the room the transparent woman drifts though the window like smoke out into the alley.

Cosmo kneels down by the woman on the floor and sees that it is indeed Cathy.  Quickly checking her over he sees puncture wounds on her neck but surprisingly there is very little blood at the wound.  She feels cold to the touch and is very pale.  Checking for a pulse he finds none, she appears to be dead.

_____________________________

Dance floor

After telling the bartender to call 911 Warlock moves to the stage to calm the patrons.  Some of the patrons leave but most stay curious to know what happen.  A few are talking loudly that this is just part of a show.  

Velocity moves over to the bar and leaves the woman with the bartender then quickly moves to the restroom, a crowd is blocking the entrance to the hall so Velocity moves through the wall to reach the restroom.   Upon entering the restroom Velocity sees Leech is one of the men standing in the room.  Another man is kneeling down next to a woman lying on the floor looking very pale.  They all have surprised looks on their faces (the other woman has already left through the window).

Warlock gets the band to start playing and moves towards the restroom, he is delayed slightly because of the crowd at the entrance to the hallway.  Warlock clears the way and moves down the hall to the restroom.

___________________________

OOC:  I didn’t go to combat rounds since each of you hesitated as you entered the restroom, the transparent woman was standing next to the window and it was easy for her to go through it.  The restroom itself is about 20’ by 20’, the door has a wall in front of it so people in the hall cannot see in.  As you move around the wall you enter the lounge area, there are mirrors on the wall above a counter and a couch in front of the back wall near the window.  Around the corner is the opening leading to the stalls.  The window is 2’ wide and 3’ tall and is open about 4”.  It has brackets to prevent it from being open completely so no one can climb in from the alley.  Everyone that came down the hallway knows there is an exit that leads out the back of the building.  Those of you that went around the back of the building (Leech and Velocity and of course Warlock) know that from the exit door you just move around the corner into the alley.


----------



## Keia (May 28, 2003)

Cosmo knelt next to the woman he barely knew, feeling emotions swell within him.  _This does not make sense, why do I feel this loss so strongly after such a brief time period,_ Cosmo thought then finished aloud, *"Something must be done."*

A deepening of Cosmo's voice occurred as he began to manifest his power.  Pinpoints of light glowed in his eyes and his hands trembled slightly as they moved to Cathy's body.  Cosmo felt the power flow through his body as he channeled healing energy into Cathy in hopes that she yet lived.

OOC: Cosmo activated his force field in the earlier post.  He will use Healing (PL 10) with cosmic power on Cathy, attempting, possibly in vain, to revive the poor woman.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 28, 2003)

"Leech," Jack says upon spotting the youngster in the restroom, "I thought I told you to stay outside.  What happened here?"

Assuming that Leech tells Jack what he saw, Jack will phase through the back wall to the outside of the building.  He will look around the area for anyone or anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## maddmic (May 28, 2003)

Leech looked to Velocity.  "I DID stay outside.  Dunno what happened here, but our only suspect is getting away.  If you plan on going after her, you had better be taking me with you."  With that, Leech grabs Velocity's arm as if to further state the urgency of the situation.  In an almost inaudible hiss, Leech has one last thing to say to Velocity.  "I think she's a vampire!" 

OOC:
Ok, here's the question part.  If Velocity can willingly fail a save (And Toric would allow it) then Leech would want to posses Velocity in order to follow the woman outside by phasing through the wall.  Once outside, he would stay in Velocity if she's too far away for him to persue (since velocity is fast), or drop out of Velocity if she's within range.


----------



## Vardeman (May 28, 2003)

bkmanis said:
			
		

> *In the restroom
> 
> Says Tauro as he follows the first person in.  And he is followed quickly by Hell who is also wearing a mask.
> 
> ...



Tauro gapes at the wall where the woman vanished, and then looks up as Warlock enters the ladies' room. "Uhh, boss...  I didn't see that intruder, but I think the woman who did this," he gestures at the victim, "is gettin' away."  He looks indecisive, "Uhhh, you want me to chase her or look for that guy some more?"

V


----------



## Set Harth (May 28, 2003)

"The intruder is right there Tauro, He appears to be just another hero want-a-be, leave him alone for now. Please make sure we have no one else enters here until the authorites arrive." Merrick Take a moment to survey the scene then approaches a mirror using it to once again focus his ESP and track the asalient. The mirror fills up with fog before parting to reveal the vampiress. "Please a moment gentlemen, No need to rush off yet."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 28, 2003)

*Hell!*

Hell leans on the nearest convient wall and waits for Warlock  to do what ever it is he's doing.


----------



## Vardeman (May 28, 2003)

Tauro stands in the doorway to the ladies' room, blocking it completely, his arms crossed.  He is relaxed yet wary, watching the hallway and the portion of the club he can see from this vantage point. "Okay, boss.  You just let me know when you want someone pounded."

V


----------



## bkmanis (May 29, 2003)

Cosmo glows with cosmic power as he laid his hand on Cathy and tries to heal her, but there is no reaction from her.

Meanwhile Warlock concentrates on the mirror and scans the alley, he soon locates the woman.  She is standing with several other people in the alley, five that Warlock can see, a block away from the club.  They appear to be waiting for something or someone. 

OOC: Set, as I understand ESP you can’t scan for people but for places you are familiar with or if someone described it well enough.  You are able to use your senses as if you were at the location.  Since the woman only move a block down the alley she was easy to find.

Maddmic, I believe you received the answer to your question.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 29, 2003)

"Let's go," Jack says to Leech.  "But release me as soon as we're through the wall," he says.  Then he'll wait a moment for the possession to take place.

Once outside the club and Leech has released him, Jack looks around for anyone or anything that appears to be out of the ordinary.


----------



## maddmic (May 29, 2003)

When the strange man looking into the mirror requests that everybody stay put, Leech puts a quizical look on his face under the mask.  As he touches Velocity, he waves at the odd man and then disappears into his new host.  Using Velocity's powers, Leech makes the two phase through the wall.  Once on the other side, he exits his caretakers body as agreed upon and looks around for the woman.


----------



## Set Harth (May 29, 2003)

Merrick aproaches Cosmo. "There's nothing you can do for her my friend, she has pasted Beyond. Perhaps you can bring her murderer to justice however. She seems to have stop only a block away." Merrick gestures to the image in the mirror. "The other two seem to have gone ahead, perhaps they will need your help."


----------



## Keia (May 29, 2003)

Cosmo looked up at the source of the voice, a single tear running down the side of Cosmo's face conterdicted the anger and tightness of his eyes and face.  Cosmo's fist clenched, crackling energy popping from within, as he rose to his full height.

*"Perhaps . . . who was it that did this to her?"* Cosmo asked, having not seen the attacker when he arrived.  After getting the information, Cosmo added, *"Please direct me to one of your 'exits,' I do not want to harm this building if I do not have to.  Also . . . this one . . . had a friend named Debora who still is in the club . . . she will be concerned." *


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 29, 2003)

*Hell!*

"Lets do it then!" as he says that he releases a slight pulse of energy, burning away the clothes he put on  over his costume.


[OOC: I hope the costume thing is ok, i was running the assumption that his costume was restant to his power. Otherwise he'd be naked a lot. ]


----------



## Vardeman (May 30, 2003)

"You want I should let them out, boss?" Tauro asks, still blocking the door with his bulk.  He's ready to step aside at a word from Warlock, but not a moment before.

V


----------



## bkmanis (May 30, 2003)

Velocity and Leech go through the wall into the alley where Leech releases Velocity.  Looking around they see a half a dozen people in the alley about a block away to the north.  Leech recognizes the woman from the restroom as one of them, they appear to be waiting for something.

Meanwhile in the restroom Hell and Cosmo prepare to leave but Tauro blocks the doorway looking for Warlock to give permission for them to leave.

OOC:  Sir Osis, I can see Hell going through a lot of street clothes.     But Yes I’d say the costume is immune. 

Set, your ESP is not visible to others, it allows you to use your senses at another location.  However if you want to use it that way you can have it as an extra: Visible to others, Flaw: Must use reflective surface. This would cost no points, as they cancel each other out, and affect Your ESP spell only.  Let me know what you think.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 30, 2003)

Jack looks down the street at the gathered individuals.  "Is one of them the one you saw in the restroom?" he asks Leech.

Assuming that Leech answers yes, Jack moves into the shadows of the alley.  "Well kid, what do you think?  Wait here for a few and see what they're doing down there or go down there and find out for ourselves?" he asks in what he hopes is a whisper.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 30, 2003)

*Hell!*

"Move it or loose it buddy! Those guys need our help."


----------



## Set Harth (May 30, 2003)

"Yes let them pass Tauro. But stay here, we need to wait for the police to arrive. We can watch over them from here." Merrick gestures to the mirror showing the ally a block away.

_OOC: Yes, I'll except that modification. I want to really enforce his mystical origins._


----------



## maddmic (May 30, 2003)

Leech points to the one he recognizes and whispers, "Yeah, that's her.  We can stay here and watch if you want, but if they're waiting for something, that something could be more of them."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 30, 2003)

*Hell!*

Once the path is clear, Hell rushes out to catch up with the others.


----------



## Vardeman (May 30, 2003)

Set Harth said:
			
		

> *"Yes let them pass Tauro. But stay here, we need to wait for the police to arrive. We can watch over them from here." Merrick gestures to the mirror showing the ally a block away.*



Tauro nods and lets the flame guy and the sparkly guy past him.

V


----------



## Keia (May 31, 2003)

*"We will have words when I return, mystic"* Cosmo called to Merrick as he flew out of the bathroom.

Cosmo flies out of the room heading twoard the indicated exit with all haste.  If movement remains he will head directly for the woman pointed out on the mirror.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 31, 2003)

"Let's go see what there is to see then," Jack replies to Leech.  "Try to keep up," he adds with a chuckle.

Jack will then use his superspeed to run to within about thirty feet of the gathered individuals, including the woman that Leech pointed out as the one he saw turn to mist in the bathroom.  Once there, he says in a loud voice, "I don't suppose you'd want to answer any questions about what you did back in the bathroom of the club?"  This is directed at the woman who Leech indicated was the cause of what happened at the club.  Jack is ready for trouble...


----------



## bkmanis (May 31, 2003)

Velocity moves up to roughly 30’ of the woman, there are 3 men and 2 other women with her.  All appear to be young, early 20’s by the looks of them. 



> "I don't suppose you'd want to answer any questions about what you did back in the bathroom of the club?"




The woman faces Velocity and slowly smiles.   *“I see my uncle sends his lackeys to do his dirty work.”*   She says.

Leech, after Velocity takes off, runs after him but is quickly left behind.

Meanwhile Cosmo and Hell move down the hall and out of the emergency exit.  Warlock and Tauro stay in the restroom watching what transpires in the mirror.

OOC: Things are coming to a head so we will go into combat rounds.

Initiatives:
Velocity 30
Leech 29
Vampires 25
Warlock 18
Cosmo 16
Tauro 13
Hell 11

There are 2 men standing on either side of the woman and 2 other women and another man behind them.  Velocity is 30’ in front of he woman, Leech is 90’ behind Velocity.  Cosmo is 130’ away from the woman and Hell is 20’ behind him just outside the door.  Warlock and Tauro are in the restroom about 30’ from the emergency exit.


----------



## maddmic (May 31, 2003)

Leech will continue to move in the direction of the group.  At the end of his move, he will use his drain power on the female vampire.


----------



## Keia (Jun 1, 2003)

Cosmo will fly 50' and energy blast the woman (cosmic - lethal) Merrick had indicated.  Cosmo will be about 20' off of the ground in his flight.  Force field is up.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 1, 2003)

Velocity will move up to the female that Leech pointed out and then attack her with a Mach One Punch (+10 to hit, +10S damage).


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 1, 2003)

*Hell!*

Hell breaks into a run. Trying to get as close as he can before the action starts.


----------



## bkmanis (Jun 2, 2003)

Round 1:

Initiatives:
Velocity 30
Leech 29
Vampires 25
Warlock 18
Cosmo 16
Tauro 13
Hell 11

Velocity moves up to the woman and swings at her using his super-speed to increase the force of his blow.  He hits causing her head to snap back, she looks back at him and he can see the anger in her eyes.

Leech moves forward 30’ and attacks the woman with his drain power, she staggers and seems to weaken. 

The man (M1) to the left of Velocity attacks him with claws but misses.

The man (M2) to the right of Velocity moves forward towards Leech, he stops 20’ away and seems to stare at Leech.  Hearing a voice in his head that there is no danger and to be at peace Leech stands there calmly.

The woman moves away from Velocity staggering behind the other vampires.

The first female (F1) steps forward to attack Velocity but misses.

The next female (F2) also moves forward to attack Velocity (flanking him) but she also misses.

The last male (M3) moves up and attacks Velocity (flanking him) and hits, the claws raking across his shoulder.

Warlock watches as the combat begins.

Cosmo flies forward 50’ and fires at the woman now behind the other vampires, his shot barely misses her.

Tauro also watches the combat unfold.

Hell runs up towards the main fight to within 30’ of Velocity.

OOC: Recap.  The woman has taken 1 stun hit and weakened by Leech’s drain.
Leech is under the influence of mind control and has dropped his defenses.
Velocity has taken 1 lethal hit.

Warlock and Tauro are still in the restroom watching, if there was anything special you wanted to do let me know.


----------



## Keia (Jun 2, 2003)

Cosmo moves another 50' closer and attacks the man fighting Leech with a Dazzle attack.

_Although I seek vengence against the woman, I cannot allow this boy to come to harm by my inaction,_ Cosmo thought.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 2, 2003)

*Hell!*

"This aught to be interesting. You see my power lets me generate blasts of plasma, not sure you goth club rejects know what that means, so i'll tell ya. It's the stuff the suns made of. Usually it makes things pop, but you being "vampires" and all you might turn into ashes when it hits you. Not really sure, but either way, WELCOME TO HELL!!! "

Hell lets loose with blasts from both hands aiming at the male vamp flanking velocity, then pushing himself unleashes a third blast at the female on the other side.



[OOC: use both actions to attack, then heroic surge for the third.]


----------



## Vardeman (Jun 2, 2003)

Tauro watches the mirror, him hands clenching and unclenching, a low rumble coming from the back of his throat...

V


----------



## Set Harth (Jun 2, 2003)

"Peace, Tauro first we observe, then we act when it becomes neccesary. Besides I wish to see the capabilities of these men who appear to be in the right at the right time."  Merrick frowns a bit at this thought but will contiune to watch the action. (My ESP images are silent so I would not have heard the woman call me uncle.)


----------



## maddmic (Jun 3, 2003)

Leech stands, apparently mesmorized by the person staring into his eyes at the moment.  

OOC:  
Should he come out of this state, Leech will attack the closest vampire to him that is harrassing Velocity.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 3, 2003)

Now surrounded, Velocity strikes again with a Mach One Punch, this time targeting one of the two females that are flanking him.


----------



## bkmanis (Jun 5, 2003)

Initiatives:
Velocity 30
Leech 29
Vampires 25
Warlock 18
Cosmo 16
Tauro 13
Hell 11

Velocity strikes at the female in front of him but barely misses her.

Leech stands mesmerized listening to the voice speaking to him in his mind.

The woman, appearing to recover a bit, moves rapidly down the alley away from the combat.

The male vampire in front of Leech moves the last 20’ and grabs Leech, the vampire proceeds to bite Leech on the neck.  Released from the mind control Leech feels the sharp teeth scrape across his neck.

The second male attacks Velocity but misses.

The first female attacks Velocity but misses.

The second female attacks Velocity and also misses.

The last male attacks Velocity barely missing him.

Warlock restrains Tauro as they continue to watch. 

Cosmo, seeing Leech struggling with one of the males, fires a blast of energy trying to blind the creature but misses the target.

Hell fires hot plasma at one of the males surrounding Velocity but misses.   Pushing himself he fires a second blast at one of the females and hits causing her to yell out in pain.

OOC: The woman has taken 1 stun hit and weakened by Leech’s drain.  
Leech is no longer control but is grappled, he made his save vs. drain.  
Velocity has taken 1 lethal hit.
One of the females (F2) has taken 1 stun hit.
And just to let you all know the dice rolls for this round sucked.

OOC2: Sir Osis, you can only attack once in a round as per the rules on pg 131 under the Half Action.  Heroic Surge allows you a half action that can be used as an attack.  So you got 2 attacks this round not three.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 5, 2003)

Seeing the woman starting to flee the scene, Velocity chases her, suffering any attacks of opportunity that might arise from doing so.  If hit by any attacks of opportunity, spend a hero point to remove any stun effect or reroll any damage/evasion save if necessary.  If she is 80 feet or less away, he'll throw a Mach One Punch at her.  If she is 160 feet or less away, he'll use a charge attack to catch up to her and throw a Mach One Punch.  If she is further than that away, he'll simply close the distance.


----------



## maddmic (Jun 5, 2003)

Leech, now being in hand to hand combat with the vampire, will use his possesion powers to try and take over the freak.  If that works, then he will proceed to run after Velocity, in order to help him out.


----------



## Keia (Jun 5, 2003)

Torn as he sees the woman who killed Cathy trying to escape and the boy being attacked by the vampire, Comso tries to be at two places at once.

First he blasts the vampire on the boy, saying *"Release the child or be destroyed."* Next he'll fly 50' with his move action and fire at the woman using Heroic Surge [Cosmic Energy Blast Lethal].


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 5, 2003)

*Hell!*



> OOC2: Sir Osis, you can only attack once in a round as per the rules on pg 131 under the Half Action. Heroic Surge allows you a half action that can be used as an attack. So you got 2 attacks this round not three.





[OOC: Whoops missed that. Sorry.]

Cursing under his breath, Hell targets the vamp he missed and lets loose another blast.


----------



## Set Harth (Jun 5, 2003)

Merrick watches as event's unfold on the Mirror "Perhaps you better help out our new friends Tauro, I'll stay here and wait for the police. There's door to the ally that way." Merrick waves in the general direction of the exit and contiunes to watch intently.









*OOC:*


I'll be gone for the next two weeks on vacation, So Feel free to use Merrick however you see fit.  

Set


----------



## Vardeman (Jun 5, 2003)

Set Harth said:
			
		

> *Merrick watches as event's unfold on the Mirror "Perhaps you better help out our new friends Tauro, I'll stay here and wait for the police. There's door to the ally that way." Merrick waves in the general direction of the exit and contiunes to watch intently.*



Tauro growls his assent and rushes out into the alley, ready to pound these pasty bloodsuckers to a pulp.

V


----------



## bkmanis (Jun 6, 2003)

Initiatives:
Velocity 30
Leech 29
Vampires 25
Warlock 18
Cosmo 16
Tauro 13
Hell 11

Velocity runs after the woman, he manages to catch up to her but is unable to attack (moved 190’)

Leech tries to possess the vampire that he is struggling with but fails to control him.

The woman, appearing stronger, turns gaseous and floats 20’ into the air.

The male vampire (M2) releases Leech and attacks with his claws but misses.

The second male (M3) moves to Hell and attacks, racking claws across his chest but causing no damage.

The third male and one of the females runs after Velocity moving within 40’ of him.

The second female (F2) move up to Hell and attacks, she also is unable to damage him.

Warlock tells Tauro to help the others as he continues to watch.

Cosmo fires at the male vampire attacking Leech, hitting him and causing him to stagger a bit.  He then flies after the woman firing at her at long range but misses her.

Tauro moves down the hall and out of the emergency exit.

Hell fires at the male that moved up to him hitting but failing to cause damage.

OOC: The woman has taken 1 stun hit and weakened by Leech’s drain.
Velocity has taken 1 lethal hit.
One of the females (F2) has taken 1 stun hit.
The male on Leech (M2) has taken 1 lethal hit.

FYI: There are no attacks of opportunity in M&M.


----------



## Vardeman (Jun 6, 2003)

Tauro looks down the alley towards the battle and leaps to the attack, attempting to body slam the nearest vampire.  

(ooc: If Tauro is within 100' of the nearest vampire, he will take a double leap charge & ram (Attack +13, Damage +(11+distance charged/10), doing +(distance charged/10)-6 to himself and leaving himself at -2 to his DEF for a round.  If not within 100' he will leap to within 60' of the nearest vamp this turn (full-round leap, no dex to DEF).)

V


----------



## Keia (Jun 6, 2003)

_She turned to gas?!?_ Cosmo thought.  _How odd . . . I wonder if she can re-incorporate so I can kill her? Ah, well, I should attack these others fighting the flame armed one and the boy._

OOC: Cosmo blasts the nearest enemy with a Cosmic blast.  Cosmo will move his flying height to 30'.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 6, 2003)

*Chamber*

"Crap!" Hell backs away and lets loose at the vamp attacking him.


----------



## maddmic (Jun 6, 2003)

Leech, seeing that the vampire is distracted let's loose with a drain attack on the one who tried to bite him.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 6, 2003)

Watching the woman turn to a gaseous form, Velocity curses silently.  He then turns and runs to the nearest opponent, the male vampire that closed to within 40 feet of him.  Once there, he'll launch another Mach One Punch at him.


----------



## bkmanis (Jun 7, 2003)

Initiatives:
Velocity 30
Leech 29
Vampires 25
Warlock 18
Cosmo 16
Tauro 13
Hell 11

Velocity moves to the male vampire (M1) and swings at him but misses.

Leech hits the male vampire on him with at drain attack, the vampire appears to weaken.

The male vampire (M2) weakened moves 30’ away from Leech.

The woman continues to fly away moving 80’.

The male vampire (M1) attacks Velocity but misses.

The male vampire (M3) attacks Hell but misses.

The female vampire (F1) attacks Velocity and misses.

The female vampire (F2) attacks Hell, her claws dig into his chest and stuns him.  Hell is knocked back 30’ (if you wish to spend a hero point to re-roll or recover from the stun let me know). 

Cosmo fires at the nearest vampire hitting the male (M2) that was attacking Leech.  The vampire is knocked back into the wall of the building across the alley, he slumps to the ground but is still conscious. 

Tauro unable to reach any of the vampires leaps within 60’ of the male (M3).

OOC: Hell is next so I will wait to see if he wants to spend a hero point or not.

Recap: The woman has taken 1 stun hit and weakened by Leech’s drain.
Velocity has taken 1 lethal hit.
One of the females (F2) has taken 1 stun hit.
The male on Leech (M2) has taken 2 lethal hit and is disabled. 
Hell has taken 1 lethal hit and is stunned.


----------



## Vardeman (Jun 7, 2003)

Tauro will now charge and ram the vampire (M3) 60' feet away. Growling, "Don't be messing with the boss's club!"

V


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 8, 2003)

Velocity will again attack the male vampire (M1) with a Mach One Punch.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 8, 2003)

*Hell!*

"UUFF!" Hell goes flying when the vamp hits him and lands 30 feet away not knowing which way is up.


----------



## Keia (Jun 8, 2003)

Cosmo next attacks the female on Hell with a cosmic energy blast.  He will move closer if it is advantagous otherwise he will use his move action to look around for anyone else interested in what was going on.


----------



## maddmic (Jun 9, 2003)

Seeing that he is out of immediate danger, Leech will move into position and fire another drain at M1 on Velocity.  If M1 is not still a threat to Velocity, then he will fire a drain at F1.


----------



## bkmanis (Jun 10, 2003)

Initiatives:
Velocity 30
Leech 29
Vampires 25
Warlock 18
Cosmo 16
Tauro 13
Hell 11

Velocity pulls back and throws another high-speed punch at the male vampire (M1) knocking him back 50’ and stunning him.

Leech, concerned for his partner Velocity, moves up but he is unable to see where Velocity is (210’ away, failed spot roll).  Seeing two vampires 30’ in front of him he attacks the female (F2) with a drain attack.   Hitting her she staggers back weakened.

The woman vampire continues to move away, she is far enough away that everyone loses sight of her.

The female vampire (F1) attacks Velocity but misses.

The male vampire (M1) shaking his head to clear it recovers from being stunned.

The male vampire (M3) moves up to leech and strikes at him with his claws but misses.

The female vampire (F2) being weakened moves 30’ up the alley away from the combat.

The Male vampire (M2) sits up leaning against the wall, he appears not to be doing anything.

Warlock continues to watch the combat.

Cosmo sees the female move away appearing weakened and the male vampire moving up to Leech.  The male appears to be the greater threat so Cosmo fires a blast of cosmic energy but misses him.  Cosmo quickly looks around for anyone else interested in the combat but does not see anyone else in the alley.

Tauro rushes forward, charging the male vampire on Leech. Ramming into the vampire Tauro causes the vampire to stagger back 5’.

Hell finds himself lying on the ground, shaking his head to clear it he looks around to orient himself.

OOC: Let me know if anyone wishes to us a hero point to make a re-roll, if so I can change the post.

Recap: The woman has taken 1 stun hit and weakened by Leech’s drain.
Velocity has taken 1 lethal hit.
One of the females (F2) has taken 1 stun hit and is drained.
The male (M1) has taken 1 stun hit.
The male (M2) has taken 2 lethal hit and is disabled.
The male vampire (M3) has taken 1 stun hit.
Hell has taken 1 lethal hit.
Tauro has spent 1 hero point.


----------



## maddmic (Jun 10, 2003)

Now that another target has moved in range, Leech reaches out and touches the vampire in front of him.  As he touches him, he tries to enter the vessel.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 10, 2003)

Velocity chases the one he knocked back (M1) and punches him again with a Mach One punch.


----------



## Vardeman (Jun 10, 2003)

Tauro will use a hero point to re-roll that 1.  

V


----------



## Keia (Jun 10, 2003)

It may seem repetitive, but its working (sometimes).  Cosmo will blast one of the vampires, concentrating on those that are attacking the boy - honorless dogs, picking on a child.

*"Where is the murderer?"* Cosmo asked, passing his time attacking her friends until she revealed herself again.


----------



## bkmanis (Jun 11, 2003)

OOC: Vardeman, I have edited the last round post, go ahead and post your next round action.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 11, 2003)

*Hell!*

"Anyone get the liscense plate?" Hell pulls himself to his feat and takes aim on the vamp attaching leech [M3] and unleashes a blast of plasma at him.


----------



## Vardeman (Jun 11, 2003)

(ooc: Any chance of getting a rough sketch of the area?)

Tauro will leap at the vampire looking the least hurt, doing another charge/ram attack if he has enough room.

V


----------



## bkmanis (Jun 12, 2003)

Initiatives:
Velocity 30
Leech 29
Vampires 25
Warlock 18
Cosmo 16
Tauro 13
Hell 11

Velocity moves up to the male vampire (M1) and throws another punch but this time he misses the mark.

Leech takes a 5’ step reaches out and tries to touch the male vampire (M3) but misses due to the vampires’ speed.

The female vampire (F1) attacks Velocity hitting him, her claws cutting a furrow along his side.

The male vampire (M1) attacks Velocity but he misses.

The female vampire (F2) turns into a gaseous form and is slowly moving away.

The male vampire (M2) seems to recover from his wounds and stands up.

The male vampire (M3) slashes at Leech with his claws but misses.

Warlock continues to watch the combat.

Cosmo fires another blast at the male vampire attacking Leech but this time misses the mark.

Tauro, being to close to the vampire to charge, takes a 5’ step and swings at him.  He barely misses due to the vampires’ speed. 

Hell get up from the ground and fires a blast at the vampire attacking Leech, missing the vampire the shot cracks the wall of the building behind him.

Recap: The woman is now out of the combat area.
Velocity has taken 2 lethal hits.
One of the females (F2) has taken 1 stun hit and is drained, she is now in gaseous form. 
The male (M1) has taken 1 stun hit.
The male (M2) has taken 2 lethal hits but is no longer disabled.
The male vampire (M3) has taken 1 stun hit.
Hell has taken 1 lethal hit.
Tauro has spent 1 hero point.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 12, 2003)

After being hit a second time by vampire claws, Velocity is beginning to re-evaluate the wisdom of fighting these creatures hand to hand.  Cursing under his breath, he turns his attention to the female vampire that hit him and throws a high speed punch at her (F1).


----------



## Vardeman (Jun 12, 2003)

Tauro will continue to attack.

V


----------



## Keia (Jun 12, 2003)

Cosmo will target (M2), the one who just got up with a cosmic energy blast.  He will get closer to M2 if that will help the dismal attacking ability we've demonstrated so far.


----------



## maddmic (Jun 12, 2003)

Leech will back up 5' and then try to blast M# with a drain attack.  He will then look for his friend Velocity.  If he cannot see him, then he will try to discern where he is by trying to listen for him.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 12, 2003)

*Hell!*

_This is going well._ Hell thinks to himself as he takes aim at the wound vamp that just got up(M2), _Maybe the wounded one will be easier to hit._ Then uleashes yet a another blast of energy.


----------



## bkmanis (Jun 13, 2003)

Initiatives:
Velocity 30
Leech 29
Vampires 25
Warlock 18
Cosmo 16
Tauro 13
Hell 11

Velocity turns on the female vampire and throws a high speed punch, he hits her causing her to rock back on her heels.

Leech fires a drain attack on the male vampire (M3) but misses him.  Leech looks around but is unable to see or hear where Velocity is at.

The female vampire (F1) attacks Velocity barely missing him with her claws.

The male vampire (M1) attacks Velocity but misses terribly.

The female vampire (F2) seems to recover a bit but still moves slowly away in gaseous form.

The male vampire (M2) takes a 5’ step towards Leech, he attacks with his claws hitting him drawing blood from his shoulder.  

The male vampire (M3) attacks Tauro with his claws barely missing him.

Cosmo flies forward 35’ for a better angle on the male vampire (M3) and fires a bolt of cosmic energy. He hits the vampire but it does not seem to affect him.

Tauro swings at the male vampire (M3) hitting him and knocking him back 5’ into the wall.  The vampire slumps to the ground unconscious.

Hell takes aim at the male vampire attacking Leech (M2) and fires a bolt of plasma.  He hits him slamming the vampire into the wall who also crumbles to the ground unconscious. 

Recap: The woman is now out of the combat area.
Velocity has taken 2 lethal hits.
Leech has taken 1 lethal hit and has absorbed 10 points.
The female (F1) has taken 1 stun hit.
The female (F2) has taken 1 stun hit and is drained, she is now in gaseous form. 
The male (M1) has taken 1 stun hit.
The male (M2) has taken 2 lethal and 1 stun hit and is unconscious.
The male vampire (M3) has taken 2 stun hits and is unconscious.
Hell has taken 1 lethal hit.
Tauro has spent 1 hero point.


----------



## Vardeman (Jun 13, 2003)

Tauro lets out a roar of accomplishment and looks for more opponents.  If any are in sight and within 100 feet, he will leap to the attack, ramming the opponent.  Otherwise he will take a combat double leap 100' straight up the center of the alley, looking for the other vamps and Velocity.

V

(ooc:  Edited to reflect what was shown on the map.)


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 13, 2003)

Feeling a sense of satisfaction that he finally staggered one of the vampires, but also nervous that two of them still face him, Velocity will again throw a high speed punch at the female vampire (F1).


----------



## Keia (Jun 13, 2003)

If Cosmo can see the vampire in gaseous form, he will move toward it and try to blast it with cosmic energy.  If he does not see the gaseous vampire, he will look for any other opponents and move toward them attacking one at range.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 13, 2003)

*Hell!*

"Now we're getting some were!" He takes aim and fires at the other Male Vamp (M1).


----------



## Vardeman (Jun 14, 2003)

(ooc:  I edited my previous post to reflect the situation as shown on the maps.)

V


----------



## maddmic (Jun 14, 2003)

Leech will move off in the direction that he last saw Velocity go.  If any vampires get in his way, he will try to drain them, not wanting to delay in finding his friend.


----------



## bkmanis (Jun 14, 2003)

Initiatives:
Velocity 30
Leech 29
Vampires 25
Warlock 18
Draven 17
Cosmo 16
Tauro 13
Hell 11

Velocity throws another high speed punch at the female vampire and again hits her, staggering her.

Leech moves 30’ in the direction he last saw Velocity heading.

The female vampire (F2) continues to move 20’ north in gaseous form.

The male vampire (M1) claws at Velocity but misses.

The female vampire (F1) also claws at Velocity but misses.

Warlock continues to watch the combat, waiting for the police to arrive.  He suddenly feels a presence and turns around to find a man standing at the entrance of the rest room.


*“Hello brother, I’m Draven.  It is good to finally meet you.  I’ve come to give you regards from our father.” *   The man says with an evil grin showing elongated teeth. 

Cosmo moves towards the female vampire in gaseous form and fires a bolt of cosmic energy at her, the bolt pasts through her with no effect. 

Tauro seeing that Cosmo was unable to affect the female vampire ignores her and looks around for other target.  Seeing others fight up the alley he leaps 100’ in that direction, landing 60’ behind the male vampire (M1).

Hell moves back into the alley from the parking lot he landed in earlier, looking around he sees only the female vampire in gaseous form floating away. Firing a bolt of plasma at her the energy passes through her harmlessly.

Recap: The woman is now out of the combat area.
Velocity has taken 2 lethal hits.
Leech has taken 1 lethal hit and has absorbed 9 points.
The female (F1) has taken 2 stun hits.
The female (F2) has taken 1 stun hit and is drained, she is now in gaseous form. 
The male (M1) has taken 1 stun hit.
The male (M2) has taken 2 lethal and 1 stun hit and is unconscious.
The male vampire (M3) has taken 2 stun hits and is unconscious.
Hell has taken 1 lethal hit.
Tauro has spent 1 hero point.


----------



## maddmic (Jun 15, 2003)

Leech will continue to move in the direction, looking for Velocity.  If he comes across a Vampire, then he will discharge the stored energy at the closest target.


----------



## Vardeman (Jun 15, 2003)

Tauro growls and leaps into the vampire (M1), ramming him!

V


----------



## Keia (Jun 16, 2003)

Cosmo, annoyed that his attack didn't work against the gaseous form of the creature, decided to try another tactic.  He moved closer to the creature and concentrated on a light burst, directing at the creature.  Perhaps he could stun it and force it out of this form.

[OOC: Dazzle Attack]


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 16, 2003)

Hoping that he can finish the female vampire off, Velocity will throw another high speed punch at her (F1).


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 17, 2003)

*Hell!*

Hell rushes to folow leech down the ally. _Better go with this guy, just in case fast guy is in real trouble._


----------



## bkmanis (Jun 18, 2003)

Initiatives:
Velocity 30
Leech 29
Vampires 25
Warlock 18
Draven 17
Cosmo 16
Tauro 13
Hell 11

Velocity throws another high speed punch at the female vampire, he hits her but this time it does not seem to affect her.

Leech continues to look for Velocity, he finally spots him more then 150’ up the alley fighting with two vampires.  Leech runs up the alley to help his friend (Leech is now 55’ away from Velocity).

Velocity sees the wounds heal on the female vampire (F1) right before she attacks him with her claws, but her attack misses.

The male vampires (M1) wounds also heal as he attacks Velocity, but he too misses.

The female vampire appears to be recovering from Leech’s attack as she continues to slowly move up the alley in gaseous form.

With a word and slight gesture Warlock activates his protective field (force field). Warlock knows that Draven is the real threat here, to himself and the patrons in the club.  With quick hand gestures and speaking ancient words of power he fires a bolt of blue fire at Draven but misses him. 


_I have to get him out of the club. _  Warlock thinks as he makes a dash past Draven and heads for the emergency exit.

Draven moves after Warlock catching him outside of the club and attacks him with his claws. He hits but Warlock manages to resist the attack (just made the damage save).

Cosmo, unaware of the new threat, attacks the female vampire (F2).  He is unable to hit her. 

Tauro leaps at the male vampire (F1) hitting with all the force he can muster, the vampire is rocked but still stands (only took a hit).

Hell, about to follow Leech up the alley, notices Warlock fighting a new enemy.  The new threat being closer Hell decides to help Warlock.  Moving closer Hell fires a blast of plasma at Draven but misses him.  Hell notices that this new vampire is moving much faster then the others.

OOC: Sir Osis, I had you move and attack Draven since he is closer and you are the only one that noticed him. If you still want to follow Leech instead I can edit the post.

Recap: 
Velocity has taken 2 lethal hits.
Leech has taken 1 lethal hit and has absorbed 8 points.
The female (F1) is no longer damaged.
The female (F2) has taken 1 stun hit and is drained, she is now in gaseous form.
The male (M1) has taken 1 stun hit.
The male (M2) has taken 2 lethal and 1 stun hit and is unconscious.
The male vampire (M3) has taken 2 stun hits and is unconscious.
Hell has taken 1 lethal hit.
Tauro has spent 1 hero point.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 18, 2003)

*Hell!*



> OOC: Sir Osis, I had you move and attack Draven since he is closer and you are the only one that noticed him. If you still want to follow Leech instead I can edit the post.




OOC: No problem at all, it's what i would have done were i at the table for the spot check. Next round i'll use up another heroic surge and attach twice. 


"Who's this guy, and why is he so much faster then the others?" Hell pushes himself, once agian unleashing a blast from each hand.


----------



## maddmic (Jun 18, 2003)

Leech will move to within range and let his stored energy blast out at the vampire attacking Velocity.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 18, 2003)

Becoming frustrated and a bit worried, Velocity will punch the female vampire again (F1), using a Mach One Punch.  This time he'll double his efforts in an attempt to bring her down.  (OOC: Mach One Punch, use extra effort to increase damage to +12S, spend a hero point to avoid fatigue from extra effort)


----------



## Keia (Jun 18, 2003)

Cosmo is tired of feeling only slightly vengeful and being unable to successfully act on that revenge.  He then remembered a episode of Fluffy, the Vampire Slayer, and manifested several wooden stakes (using Create Object, 10 ranks, I think I can subtract ranks to get more objects [don't have book with me]).

Cosmo will look around for a new threat since he can't hit gas with a wooden stake, though he'd try if he didn't see any other target.


----------



## Vardeman (Jun 19, 2003)

Tauro will roar at his & Velocity's opponents in an intimidating fashion, "Surrender now, punks, or I'll really hafta hurt ya!!"  He will then hold an action to see what they do.  If either or both of them continue to attack, he will attempt to grab one of the vampires and throw him/her at the other.

V


----------



## bkmanis (Jun 20, 2003)

Initiatives:
Velocity 30
Leech 29
Vampires 25
Warlock 18
Draven 17
Cosmo 16
Tauro 13
Hell 11

Velocity again swings at the female vampire (F1) throwing everything he can behind the punch.  He strikes her full force and knocks her back 15’ crashing through the wall and out of sight.

Leech, using his stored energy, fires a bolt of energy at the male vampire (M1) barely missing him.

The male vampire seeing that he is alone turns into a gaseous form and floats up 10’.

The female vampire (F2), still in gaseous form floats up 10’.

Warlock knowing that it is dangerous fighting Draven hand-to-hand cast a spell of flight and flies 30’ into the air and away from the building.  Casting another spell Warlock again fires a bolt of blue fire at Draven but misses.

*“Well brother if you do not wish to face me perhaps your lackeys can entertain me.”*   Draven says to Warlock. Moving very fast Draven runs straight at Hell 65’ away and attacks with his claws.  Hell is slashed across the chest and falls down 5’ away.

Cosmo creates an object in the shape of a wooden stake, realizing he is unable to affect the female vampire he looks around for another target.  He sees a new vampire who just attacked Hell knocking him down, Cosmo flies 50’ towards him (he is now 15’ away). 

Tauro, seeing the female knocked through the wall and the male flying away, is frustrated not having a target to smash.  Looking around he sees his boss flying around some 200’ away (very good spot roll).  Thinking there may be trouble back at the club Tauro leaps 100’ back towards his boss.

Hell picks himself up off the ground and fires a bolt of plasma at Draven but misses. Frustrated Hell pushes himself and fires another bolt (Heroic Surge) but this too misses.

OOC:  Vardeman, since there was no more targets where you were at and you did see Warlock outside I had you move back towards him.  If there was something else you rather do let me know and I’ll edit the post.

Keia, while you can create more then one object they are not real wooden stakes, they are made of solid energy that look like stakes.  You flawed out the one power that could of let you change them to wood, Transmutation. 

Recap:
Velocity has taken 2 lethal hits and has spent 1 hero point.
Leech has taken 1 lethal hit. 
The female (F1) has taken 1 stun hit and is unconscious.
The female (F2) has taken 1 stun hit and is drained, she is now in gaseous form 10’ up in the air.
The male (M1) has taken 1 stun hit and is in gaseous form 10’ up.
The male (M2) has taken 2 lethal and 1 stun hit and is unconscious.
The male vampire (M3) has taken 2 stun hits and is unconscious.
Hell has taken 2 lethal hit.
Tauro has spent 1 hero point.


----------



## bkmanis (Jun 20, 2003)

I have updated the maps, check the OOC thread.


----------



## Keia (Jun 20, 2003)

Cosmo, realizing that his construct just won't help him in his fight with the vampires, decided to continue the appearance of attacking the new vampire.  Instead Cosmo will move around the vampire and _Heal_ the damage on Hell.


----------



## maddmic (Jun 20, 2003)

Leech turns to Velocity and noticing his wounds speaks up.  "Well, well, well.  And who is supposed to be staying put and not running off?"  Turning back to the rest of the group he continues.  "Suppose we should get back to the fray?  Sounds like they need our help."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 20, 2003)

"Yeah, yeah," Velocity says to Leech, "just try to keep up, okay?"  With that, he runs through the hole in the wall, chasing after the female vampire (F1) that he knocked through the wall and will punch her again if she is there.  (OOC:  Another Mach One Punch, if she is within range either of a normal attack or a charge attack.)


----------



## Vardeman (Jun 20, 2003)

bkmanis said:
			
		

> *<snip>*
> Tauro, seeing the female knocked through the wall and the male flying away, is frustrated not having a target to smash.  Looking around he sees his boss flying around some 200’ away (very good spot roll).  Thinking there may be trouble back at the club Tauro leaps 100’ back towards his boss.
> *<snip>*
> OOC:  Vardeman, since there was no more targets where you were at and you did see Warlock outside I had you move back towards him.  If there was something else you rather do let me know and I’ll edit the post.
> *<snip>*



(ooc: Nah, that's just fine.)

Tauro, seeing that his new boss is being attacked by the newcomer, leaps once more, attempting to plant his hooves squarely in the guy's back.

(ooc:  That's a 95 ft. charge & ram for the viewers at home.  Depending upon rounding, that's either +20 or +21 damage to the bad guy if he hits{OUCH}, and +3 or +4 to himself (9 or 10 minus 6 from his Protection).  His charge should put his attack bonus at +13, and if he rolls less than 10, he will spend a hero point for a re-roll.)


V


----------



## maddmic (Jun 21, 2003)

Leech will follow Velocity into the building, not wanting to split up again.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 23, 2003)

*Hell!*

"This is getting bad, can some slow this guy down?" Hell once again attempts to blast Draven.


----------



## bkmanis (Jun 23, 2003)

Initiatives:
Velocity 30
Leech 29
Vampires 25
Warlock 18
Draven 17
Cosmo 16
Tauro 13
Hell 11

Velocity moves through the hole in the wall and sees that the female vampire plowed through several shelves and racks of what appears to be a bookstore.  Her flight ended abruptly at the back wall where he finds he lying in a heap on the floor unconscious.

Leech following Velocity reaches the hole in the wall and also sees the destruction that was caused by the female vampire passing through the store.

The male vampire (M1) continues to move off.

The female vampire (F2) also moves away from the area.

Warlock moves closer to Draven and fires another bolt of blue fire but misses the target.

Draven takes a 5’ step forward and attacks Hell again, the blow hits with such force that Hell slides and rolls 10’ across the ground where he lays stunned.

Cosmo seeing Hell being slashed flies down and using his power to close the wounds that Hell has received.

Tauro leaps at the new vampire and just manages to land on top of him (had to use a hero point).  Tauro lands with such force that it knocks the vampire to the ground stunning him, but unfortunately the force is great enough to also stun Tauro. 

Hell shakes his head to clear it and finds Cosmo leaning over him glowing with power.

Recap:
Velocity has taken 2 lethal hits and has spent 1 hero point.
Leech has taken 1 lethal hit.
The female (F1) has taken 1 stun hit and is unconscious.
The female (F2) has taken 1 stun hit and is drained, she is now in gaseous form 20’ up in the air.
The male (M1) has taken 1 stun hit and is in gaseous form.
The male (M2) has taken 2 lethal and 1 stun hit and is unconscious.
The male vampire (M3) has taken 2 stun hits and is unconscious.
Hell has been healed of all hits and has recovered from being stunned.
Tauro has taken 1 stun hit, is stunned and has spent 2 hero points. 
Draven has taken 1 stun hit and is stunned.


----------



## Vardeman (Jun 23, 2003)

(ooc: Did Tauro go berserk from that damage?)

V


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 23, 2003)

Seeing the female vampire is unconcious, Velocity turns around.  Finding Leech behind him, he says, "If you want a lift back to where the action is, do your thing.  Just release me as soon as we arrive back near the club."

OOC:  Velocity will allow Leech to possess him so they can run back to the club together and that he doesn't leave Leech behind again.


----------



## Keia (Jun 23, 2003)

Cosmo will attack Draven with a cosmic blast.


----------



## maddmic (Jun 23, 2003)

Not wanting to slow him down, Leech will posses Velocity.  Once inside, he moves towards the club and the sound of battle.  He will stop about 30' away from the fray and exit Velocity.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 24, 2003)

*Hell!*

"Neat trick, thanks buddy. Now lets fry this sucker!" Hell gets up yet again, and fires at Draven.


----------



## bkmanis (Jun 24, 2003)

Initiatives:
Velocity 30
Leech 29
Vampires 25
Warlock 18
Draven 17
Cosmo 16
Tauro 13
Hell 11

Velocity stands there and allows Leech to possess him.

Leech possesses Velocity and moves 80’ towards the others fighting Draven (possession is a half action so he can only make a normal move), they are now 70’ away from the top of the map.

The vampires M1 and F2 have now left the area.

Warlock, seizing on Draven’s moment of weakness, fires a bolt of fire at him.  Hitting him squarely in the back the bolt unfortunately does not appear to affect him.   

Shaking his head Draven recovers from his stunned condition.

Cosmo fires a blast of cosmic energy at Draven but fails to hit the now recovered vampire.

Tauro also shakes his head to clear it and recovers from his stunned condition.  Upon recovering Tauro’s anger builds and becomes a towering rage, his size increases to well over 10’ and his features become more animalistic. 

Hell gets up off the ground and fires a blast of plasma at Draven.  The blast hits him and Draven growls in pain and frustration. 

OOC: Vardeman, Tauro would not become enraged until after he recovered from being stunned.

Recap:
Velocity has taken 2 lethal hits and has spent 1 hero point.
Leech has taken 1 lethal hit.
The female (F1) has taken 1 stun hit and is unconscious (2 rnds)
The female (F2) is now out of the area.
The male (M1) is now out of the area.
The male (M2) has taken 2 lethal and 1 stun hit and is unconscious (6 rnds)
The male vampire (M3) has taken 2 stun hits and is unconscious (6 rnds)
Hell has used both his Heroic Surge for the day.
Tauro has taken 1 stun hit, is now enraged and spent 2 hero points.
Draven has taken 2 stun hits.


----------



## maddmic (Jun 24, 2003)

Leech will continue to move until he is within 30' and will then release Velocity.


----------



## Vardeman (Jun 24, 2003)

Tauro lets out a mighty bellow and grapples with his foe, trying to pick him up and throw him at the nearest wall.

V


----------



## Keia (Jun 24, 2003)

Cosmo will throw a dazzle attack at Draven if he is being grappled.  If he is not grappled Cosmo will attack with another cosmic blast.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 24, 2003)

Velocity, still possessed by Leech, has no alternative but to wait until Leech has moved again before taking an action.


----------



## bkmanis (Jun 26, 2003)

Initiatives:
Velocity 30
Leech 29
Vampires 25
Warlock 18
Draven 17
Cosmo 16
Tauro 13
Hell 11

Velocity still being possessed by Leech is unable to take an action.

Leech moves within 30’ of the new vampire and releases Velocity (neither of you can do anything else this round since that was a double move).

The 3 unconscious vampires remain unconscious.  

Warlock, noticing a crowd gathering at the alleys entrance, cast a spell to change his appearance (shapechange).   He then casts another bolt of fire at Draven but misses horribly. 

Draven seeing Tauro as the biggest threat attacks him with his claws.  He hits with a vicious slash across Tauro’s abdomen, who roars with pain and rage.  Draven then leaps 30’ to the roof of one of the shops.

*“Some other time then brother.” *   He yells out to Warlock.

Cosmo not wanting this vampire to get away fires a bolt of cosmic energy but misses.

Tauro roaring with pain and frustration chases after Draven and also leaps to the roof trying to ram the vampire but misses his target.

Hell fires a blast of plasma at Draven but misses.

OOC: Vardeman has spent a hero point and I have updated the post.  Keia, you may want to rethink your action since Tauro is no longer dying.


Recap:
Velocity has taken 2 lethal hits and has spent 1 hero point.
Leech has taken 1 lethal hit.
The female (F1) has taken 1 stun hit and is unconscious (3 rnds)
The male (M2) has taken 2 lethal and 1 stun hit and is unconscious (7 rnds)
The male vampire (M3) has taken 2 stun hits and is unconscious (7 rnds)
Hell has used both his Heroic Surge for the day.
Tauro has taken 1 stun hit and 1 lethal hit. He has spent 3 hero points.
Draven has taken 2 stun hits.


----------



## bkmanis (Jun 26, 2003)

Here is the updated map.

Edit: removed map.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 27, 2003)

Released by Leech, Velocity shakes his head to clear it.  He still wasn't used to having his actions controlled.  He then runs to the building and straight up the side to close with Draven (OOC:  looks to be about 30 feet to the wall and then 30 feet up the wall).  Reaching the top, he throws a mach one punch at Draven, putting everything he has behind it (OOC:  mach one punch using extra effort to increase the damage to +12S, spend hero point to avoid fatigue from extra effort).  Will move to flank Draven with Tauro if he can.


----------



## Keia (Jun 27, 2003)

Seeing what happened to the bull-man that was helping Cosmo fight the creatures, Cosmo will move over to Tauro and heal him.


----------



## Vardeman (Jun 27, 2003)

(ooc:  Tauro will indeed spend a hero point to reroll that damage save if the actual roll was 10 or less.  This might change Cosmo's move.)

V


----------



## bkmanis (Jun 27, 2003)

OOC: I have edited my previous post since Vardeman spent a hero point to re-roll the damage save.  

bkmanis


----------



## Vardeman (Jun 27, 2003)

Tauro will attempt to grapple and pin his opponent, and if successful will leap back down to the ground.

V


----------



## Keia (Jun 27, 2003)

Cosmo, more out of frustration than anything else, fires a shot at one of the downed vampires within sight.  Then he pursuing the faster vampire (using teleport to teleport to the roof if it would be quicker than flying there).


----------



## maddmic (Jun 29, 2003)

Leech will try to move to where he can see the vampire on top of the building.  If he can see him, then he will fire a drain at him.


----------



## bkmanis (Jun 30, 2003)

Initiatives: 
Velocity 30 
Leech 29 
Vampires 25 
Warlock 18 
Draven 17 
Cosmo 16 
Tauro 13 
Hell 11

Velocity moves up the wall nest to Draven, flanking him with Tauro.  He throws a high-speed punch a Draven throwing everything he has into it.  He hits but it does not seem to affect the vampire.

Leech moves close to the building and tries draining the vampire.  Draven staggers a bit and appears to be weakened. 

Warlock, noticing Draven's weakened condition, fires another bolt of mystic fire but misses.  

Draven, weakened by the drain, lashes out at Velocity.  But he fails to hit.

Cosmo, out of frustration, fires at one of the unconscious vampires (M2) easily hitting him.  The vampire is now disabled.  He then flies to the roof cutting off Draven's escape route. 

Tauro tries to grab Draven but misses, the vampire is still too quick.

Hell fires a bolt of plasma at Draven.  Blasting him full in the back Draven collapses unconscious. 

All of you stand there relieved that you finally put down all the vampires and wondering what to do with them.  When suddenly Tauro, still enraged, attacks Cosmo.  He swings a mighty blow, barely missing Cosmo, who was almost taken by surprise at the unprovoked attack.

OOC: Technically the combat is over but Tauro failed to recover from his berserker rage.  Having no further enemies to attack he had to attack the closes person, in this case Cosmo.  I will keep this in combat rounds until Tauro can recover form being enraged or you subdue him.


Recap: 
Velocity has taken 2 lethal hits and has spent 2 hero points. 
Leech has taken 1 lethal hit. 
The female (F1) has taken 1 stun hit and is unconscious (4 rnds) 
The male (M2) has taken 3 lethal and 1 stun hits.  He is unconscious and disabled (8 rnds) 
The male vampire (M3) has taken 2 stun hits and is unconscious (8 rnds) 
Hell has used both his Heroic Surge for the day. 
Tauro has taken 1 stun hit and 1 lethal hit. He is enraged and has spent 3 hero points. 
Draven has taken 3 stun hits.  He is drained and unconscious.


----------



## bkmanis (Jun 30, 2003)

Here is the updated map.

Edit: Removed map.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 30, 2003)

Velocity was all ready to slump to the ground in exhaustion but seeing Tauro attack Cosmo, all he can do is stare in amazement.  After a second to recover, he says, "What the heck are you doing?" to Tauro.


----------



## Keia (Jun 30, 2003)

Cosmo looks oddly at the bull man who had so recently aided him in his goal of bringing justice upon the woman who killed Cathy.  Perhaps he was upset that the woman had escaped and felt it necessary to vent his frustrations.

*"Easy there, my friend.  I'm angry the woman escaped as well, no reason to take it out on me,"* Cosmo said in a somewhat echoing voice.

Cosmo will fire a blast of light [Dazzle] at his fighting companions eyes, hoping to temporarily blind him.


----------



## maddmic (Jun 30, 2003)

Seeing that now the threat is from what was to be considered an ally, Leech fires a drain attack at Tauro, not wanting him to attack Velocity.


----------



## Vardeman (Jun 30, 2003)

Tauro, unable to contain his rage, continues to lash out, roaring mightily.

-or-

Tauro, finally managing to control the beast inside him, drops to his knees panting heavily.

V


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 30, 2003)

*Hell!*

Hell fires a warning shot past Tauro, "You got to settle down there, bud!"


----------



## bkmanis (Jul 1, 2003)

Initiatives: 
Velocity 30 
Leech 29 
Vampires 25 
Warlock 18 
Draven 17 
Cosmo 16 
Tauro 13 
Hell 11

Velocity was all ready to slump to the ground in exhaustion but seeing Tauro attack Cosmo, all he can do is stare in amazement.  After a second to recover, he says, *"What the heck are you doing?"*  to Tauro.

Seeing that now the threat is from what was to be considered an ally, Leech fires a drain attack at Tauro, not wanting him to attack Velocity, but he misses his target.

Warlock also taken by surprise yells out.  *“Tauro stop this at once!” *  He casts a spell to neutralize Tauro but he too misses his target.

Cosmo looks oddly at the bull man who had so recently aided him in his goal of bringing justice upon the woman who killed Cathy.  Perhaps he was upset that the woman had escaped and felt it necessary to vent his frustrations. 

*"Easy there, my friend.  I'm angry the woman escaped as well, no reason to take it out on me," *  Cosmo said in a somewhat echoing voice.   Cosmo fires a blast of light [Dazzle] at his fighting companions eyes, hoping to temporarily blind him.  But Tauro manages to dodge the dazzle attack.

Tauro, finally managing to control the beast inside him, drops to his knees panting heavily. 

Seeing that Tauro has stopped his rampage Hell holds off firing his warning shot.

With the combat now over and Tauro appearing to have calmed down Warlock casts a spell and levitates Draven to the ground next to the other vampires.  *“We must restrain these vampires until the authorities arrive.  Are these all of them, did the rest escape?” *   Warlock asks (Velocity did not “hear” this since Warlocks back was to him and he could not read his lips).


----------



## maddmic (Jul 1, 2003)

Leech looks at Warlock and nods.  "Yeah, some got away, but I don't know how many.  So, how you you suggest we hold them here?  I don't see a casket or anything...."

OOC:  He will make sure that Velocity can see him when he replies to Warlock so that he knows what's going on.


----------



## Vardeman (Jul 1, 2003)

Tauro shrinks back down to normal size as he pants heavily. "I-I-I'm sorry... I couldn't help myself."

V


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 2, 2003)

Seeing Tauro calm down, and shrink back to normal size, Velocity visibly relaxes and takes a seat on the edge of the roof.  "So, what now?  The female vampire that started this whole thing got away.  There is another female vampire unconcious in the store down the alley a little ways, unless she came to and got away."

Velocity then addresses Warlock.  "Who is that guy?" he asks, pointing at Draven.


----------



## Keia (Jul 2, 2003)

Vardeman said:
			
		

> *Tauro shrinks back down to normal size as he pants heavily. "I-I-I'm sorry... I couldn't help myself."*




"That's alright," Cosmo said, "Rage is a powerful thing.  Allow me to help ease some of your pain . . ."

Cosmo slowly approached Tauro and placed his hand on Tauro's shoulder, using _Heal_ on him.


----------



## Vardeman (Jul 3, 2003)

Tauro cracks a grin, looking a little less fearsome as he replies, "Th-thanks, man.  Those guys sure pack the punch, don't they?"  He turns back to look at his (hopefully) new boss.  "Well?? Do I get the job?"

V


----------



## bkmanis (Jul 3, 2003)

Leech looks at Warlock and nods.  *"Yeah, some got away, but I don't know how many. So, how do you suggest we hold them here? I don't see a casket or anything...."* 

*“I’ve notice you are able to weaken them, if you can continue to do so I will hold them off the ground so they can’t run off.  At least until the authorities arrive.”*  Responds Warlock, he then casts a spell that levitates the vampires off the ground.

Seeing Tauro calm down, and shrink back to normal size, Velocity visibly relaxes and takes a seat on the edge of the roof.  *"So, what now? The female vampire that started this whole thing got away. There is another female vampire unconscious in the store down the alley a little ways, unless she came to and got away."* 

Velocity then addresses Warlock.  *"Who is that guy?" *  he asks, pointing at Draven.

*“That is unfortunate that the woman escaped.” *  Warlock responds.  *“You move very quickly, can you go down and see if the unconscious woman is still there?  And if she is bring her here so we can restrain her also.” *  In response to Velocity’s other question a puzzled look crosses Warlocks face.  *.  “I do not know him.  He called me brother but I do not have a brother, none that I am aware of anyway.”* 

During this discussion Cosmo is able to heal Tauro’s wounds.

Tauro cracks a grin, looking a little less fearsome as he replies, * "Th-thanks, man. Those guys sure pack the punch, don't they?"*  He turns back to look at his (hopefully) new boss.  *"Well?? Do I get the job?"   * 

*“Yes, we will work out the details at a later time.”  *  Warlock answers.   *“But we will have to work on that anger problem of yours, we don’t want you tossing the patrons around.”* 

A few minutes later, as you’re still talking over the situation, the police arrive on the scene.  Pushing through the crowd that formed at the entrance to the alley several officers approach you.  You also notice several other officers head for the main entrance of the club.

*“I’m Sgt. Blake.” *  The lead officer introduces himself.  *“Who are you people and want happened here?” *


----------



## maddmic (Jul 3, 2003)

Leech begins to use his drain attack on each vampire in succession until the authorities arrive.  

In response to the police officer Leech speaks up nochalantly, making sure that Velocity can read his lips.  "Well, we're the ones who beat these vampires into submission.  Y'see, this one female vamp killed some poor girl who is still in the ladies restroom.  When we chased her out into the alley, we found quite the gathering.  Upon being confronted, they decided that they wanted to fight a bit, so we decided to lay the smack down on them.  And then well, you showed up just in time to help us cart them off."  He then looks at Velocity and asks, "That pretty much sums it up doesn't it?"


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 6, 2003)

*Hell!*

At the sight of the cops showing up Hell groans and trys to find a dark quite spot where he can hopefully avoid notice.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 6, 2003)

Velocity will run back down the alley to see if the unconcious vampire is still where he left her.  If so, he'll bring her back to the club and the police.


----------



## Keia (Jul 7, 2003)

Cosmo will stay out of the way of the police and allow the club owner to speak for what happened.  He observes the interaction with great interest, having only really seem this sort of thing on television.


----------



## bkmanis (Jul 8, 2003)

Velocity quickly retrieves the unconscious vampire from the store down the alley as the police cordon off the area.

*“Call the STAR Squad in, looks like we’re going to need them.”*  Sgt. Blake orders one of the officers.  The officers take charge of the “vampires” asking each of you to stay near so they can take your statements.  Warlock, using illusions, sneaks back into the club to reappear as the owner.   

It takes only a few minutes for the detectives, forensics, coroner and STAR Squad to arrive.   An officer of the STAR Squad approaches the group.  *“I assume you are the ones who fought these paranormals?  Can you tell us what abilities they appeared to have?”*  The STAR Squad is professional if somewhat brisk in questioning you.   One officer takes your names and statements as others, using special shackles, take the “vampires” away.

After the police are done with you the paramedics ask if any of you require medical treatment.  Taking you to the ambulance they patch up any wounds suggesting that you should go to the hospital and see a doctor, but they don’t press the issue.

After what seems like hours you notice the police lead the hysterical woman that ran from the restroom out of the club and into the ambulance.  They also bring out the dead woman’s body in a body bag and load her into the coroner’s wagon.  Nearby you see Merrick Masters (Warlock) speaking with a detective.  He looks upset but resigned as he is informed that the club, being a crime scene, will have to stay closed for at least a couple of days. 

The excitement over the crowd begins to thin out when Leech notices a man behind the police line trying to get Velocity’s attention.  He is waving his arms and calling out.  *“Excuse me sir, Sir!”*   The man is of medium build with dark hair, he is sharply dressed in a business suit.

OOC: I assume that you all stuck around, if anyone leaves or if there is anything special you wish to add to your statements let me know.  I’m sort of rushing through this part to try and get the game back on track.  The combat, which was just an introduction to get you together, took longer then I thought.


----------



## maddmic (Jul 8, 2003)

Leech taps Velocity on the shoulder and nods in the direction of the man trying to get his attention.  "Another fan?"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 8, 2003)

After having his wounds patched and giving a statement to the police, Velocity is ready to go home.



> Leech taps Velocity on the shoulder and nods in the direction of the man trying to get his attention. "Another fan?"




Turning around and spotting the man calling to him, Velocity runs over to him using super speed.  As a writer Jack Dolan was not really a publicity hound, happy to churn out novels and remain quietly inside the walls of his house.  As Velocity however, Jack figured that a little publicity was a good thing.  Using his powers to move to a man that was probably not more than twenty or thirty feet away was a blatant show of ability, mostly for the cameras and reporters that were present.

"What is it I can do for you, sir?" Jack asks the man.

OOC:  Did the paramedics actually heal any of the lethal wounds?


----------



## maddmic (Jul 8, 2003)

Leech watches as Velocity runs to the man hollering for him.  Shaking his head, the boy thinks, _"Eat it up old man.  And you tell me not to show off."_  He then heads over to where Velocity is with the man just in case he needs any assistance with translation.


----------



## bkmanis (Jul 10, 2003)

OOC: Toric, the treatment from the paramedic does not heal lethal damage.  They just cleaned and bandage your wounds.

Velocity approaches the man who is trying to get his attention, moving so fast it appears as if he instantly appeared in front of the man.

*"What is it I can do for you, sir?" *  Jack asks the man.

*“OH!” *  The man exclaims in surprise when Velocity appears in front of him.    *“Ah… yes sir, my name is Charles Benson and I was wondering if I might have a word with you and your companions.   My employer has an offer that may be beneficial to all concerned.”*  He explains to Velocity.   *“Not to worry sir, this offer is legal and above board.” *  He quickly adds.   *“I just need a few minute of you time to explain my employers wishes.” *  He says politely with a smile.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 10, 2003)

Velocity watches the man's lips carefully, making sure he understood what was being said.

"I'm afraid I can't speak for my... companions," Velocity replied, looking around at the people he had known for all of ten minutes.  "Well, except for him," Velocity said, pointing to Leech.  "He and I will listen to what you have to say.  As for the others, you'll have to ask them.  Heck, I don't even know their names..."


----------



## bkmanis (Jul 10, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> *Velocity watches the man's lips carefully, making sure he understood what was being said.
> 
> "I'm afraid I can't speak for my... companions," Velocity replied, looking around at the people he had known for all of ten minutes.  "Well, except for him," Velocity said, pointing to Leech.  "He and I will listen to what you have to say.  As for the others, you'll have to ask them.  Heck, I don't even know their names..." *




*“Ah, well this proposition is for all of you or at least as many of you willing to listen.  If you can call them over please it would be easier to explain this to all of you at one time.”  *  The man explains.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 10, 2003)

Velocity sighs and turns to Leech.  "Be a good boy and get the rest of the superpowered individuals to come over here, would you?"


----------



## maddmic (Jul 10, 2003)

Leech was still trying to figure out what Velocity was thinking when he volunteered him to listen to what this man said, when he was surprised yet again.  At Velocity's request the boy turned to the older man.  "You've got to be kidding me.  Be a good boy?  Crimany, I guess you are getting lazy in your old age."  With that, Leech will go to the others who were involved and bring them back to the man and Velocity.  "There, that good enough for you?  Or would you like me to run down to Waffle House and get your dinner too?"


----------



## Keia (Jul 10, 2003)

Cosmo will accompany the young man to listen to what the man speaking to Velocity had to say.  When he arrived, he noticed the shoddy job the doctor's did for Velocity (at least to Cosmo) and touches his arm - healing him of his wounds.

Cosmos won't introduce himself, he doesn't want that much attention - he still had to read more about dealing with fame before he tried to get some for himself.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 10, 2003)

> "There, that good enough for you? Or would you like me to run down to Waffle House and get your dinner too?"




Velocity laughs at the youngster.  "Waffle House?  No.  But Red Lobster would hit the spot right about now!"

Turning back to Benson, he says with a laugh, "Kids these days..."

Then, not hearing anyone approach and suprised by the touch on his arm, Velocity turns to see who it is.  After Cosmo heals him, he smiles.  "Thank you very much."


----------



## Vardeman (Jul 10, 2003)

Tauro, at Leech's invitation follows along, but stays to the back, trying unsuccessfully to remain inconspicuous at the back of the group.

V


----------



## bkmanis (Jul 11, 2003)

After the rest of the group joins Mr. Benson he looks around and notices that there is still a large crowd around.   *“Let’s move away from the crowd a bit.” *  He says and walks down the street a little way. 

*“Let me begin from the start, you may have noticed an increase in crime of late.  Statistics show that nearly 70% of these crimes are committed by person or persons with paranormal abilities.”*  Mr. Benson clears his throat and continues.   *“My employer, being quite concerned about this crime wave, has been keeping track of all reports of new heroes in the city.  By witness accounts you fit the description of paranormals that has been helping the citizens of Freedom City in the last few weeks.”  *  He looks at each of you in turn. 

*“Although the Freedom Force and the Atom Family are headquartered in Freedom City they spend more and more time dealing with international issues, this leaves them very little time to protect Freedom City.  My employer is determined to fine heroes that are willing to take up the challenge to help protect Freedom City.”*  Again he looks at each of you for any reaction.  *“If it is your intention to be heroes of Freedom City then my employer would like to meet with all of you to make a proposition beneficial to all.”  *   He then waits for your response.


----------



## maddmic (Jul 11, 2003)

Leech was still fuming at the 'Kids these days...' comment.  So much so that he barely heard what the man was saying until it came to the proposition part.  Nonchalantly, the boy raises the question.  "So how much are we being offered?"


----------



## Keia (Jul 11, 2003)

_Employment?_ Cosmo thought.  _I was only here for a night on the town and immersing myself in this wonderful culture.  Perhaps it would be beneficial, assuming I still have my freedom to explore and watch my interesting afternoon television shows.  I might even discover who killed Cathy and get justice._

Cosmo nodded his head and listened to the man's proposal.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 12, 2003)

"I'm willing to meet your employer and hear what he has to say," Velocity replies.  "But can it wait until tomorrow?  It's getting late.  Junior over there," he says, nodding at Leech, "probably should be getting to bed."


----------



## bkmanis (Jul 12, 2003)

*“Oh a minor, that could cause some difficulties.”  *  Benson says in response to Velocity.  *“As for compensation that will be discussed in the meeting with my employer, if you meet certain requirements.” *  He adds.

*“Very well, the meeting will be set for tomorrow afternoon, show up at this address at 1 o’clock.” *  He says as he hands each of you a plain business card with the address on it.  *“Everything will be explained to you there, if there are no further questions?” *  He asks looking at each of you, if not he continues.  *“Then I bid you gentlemen good evening… or rather good morning as it were.”*


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 12, 2003)

After Benson hands out the business cards, Velocity turns to Leech.  "Well, let's go kid."

Velocity will run off using his super speed.  He'll find a quiet, private place to pull of his mask.  Once that is done, he'll return to his car and wait for Leech to show up and then he'll return to the mansion to get some sleep and prepare for the meeting tomorrow.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 12, 2003)

*Hell!*

_Not sure i can trust this guy, but worse case he's not on the up and up i can bring him down from the inside._ Hell smiles, "Well i guess i'll see you gentlemen tomarrow." and then walks off into the dark ally, heading for home.


----------



## Keia (Jul 12, 2003)

Cosmo will take a business card and review the details.  He nodded his head at the 1:00 pm meeting time, but internally he was a little upset about missing his afternoon relationship and history shows.  Cosmo flew off looking for another party to wile a few hours away, then returned to his apartment to sleep.


----------



## Vardeman (Jul 12, 2003)

Tauro takes the card and looks it over. "Well, if my job here falls through, maybe..." he says.  "I guess it can't hurt to come see what it's about."

V


----------



## maddmic (Jul 13, 2003)

Leech too will find a place to quietly take off his mask and then gets to the car and ride quietly home.  Once at Jack's place, he will go to his room and fall asleep without a word.


----------



## bkmanis (Jul 14, 2003)

North Freedom City
Hanover
May 3, 2003
12:55 P.M.

The next day each of you head off for the meeting, the address leads you to north Freedom City to an area called Hanover.  Much of Hanover consists of small high-technology businesses, the address on the card leads you to a small office building.  Being that it is Saturday the area is quite deserted.  As you approach the building you see Mr. Benson waiting for you at the front door.

*“Good afternoon gentlemen, if you would follow me.”  *   He says when you all arrive.  Holding a badge in front of a proximity sensor the door swings open.  He leads you down a hallway to a large conference room.  There is a large conference table in the room surrounded by chairs, on one wall there is a large plasma screen.

“If you would take a seat gentlemen we can begin.”  Says Benson.  He then moves to the head of the table and opens what appears to be a small laptop computer.  Once everyone is seated he taps on a few keys and activates the plasma screen.  A handsome man appears on the screen, he appears to be in his early 30’s and is wearing a very expensive business suit.  Those of you that keep up on current events recognize him as Dominic Fortune one of the richest men in Freedom City.

*“Good afternoon gentlemen, I hope you will forgive me for not meeting you in person but there is a reason for that which I will explain later.”  *   Mr. Fortune says, there must be cameras in the room because it appears he is able to see you.    *“As Mr. Benson explained to you I am concerned about the increase in paranormal crime in our city.  With the Freedom League and Atom Family busy elsewhere I believe the city lacks the protection it requires.”*   He says appearing genuinely concerned.    *“I believe the few independent heroes are not enough to affectively protect the citizens of our city.  So I have been sending out people, like Mr. Benson, following up any report of new heroes.  I hope to fine individuals who would be willing to form a new hero team to help protect Freedom City.”  *   He seems to look at each of you for your reaction.    *There are of course certain criteria that must be met for potential members.  Such as a willingness to protect the citizens of Freedom City, obeying the laws and the ability to work well in a group of course.  So Gentlemen, what do you think of my idea?”  *   He waits for any comments or questions.


----------



## maddmic (Jul 15, 2003)

Leech waits for somebody to speak up.  Since nobody has taken the opportunity to this point, he looks at one of the cameras and speaks up.  "Benson here mentioned something about compensation?  I'm all for doing good for the people and stuff, but what about compensation?  We can't run around saving every person in the city and not have our needs filled.  Did you have something in mind concerning that?"


----------



## Keia (Jul 15, 2003)

Cosmo was rathe deep in thought, concerned that this might tear into his time exploring this wonderful culture.  Obeying the laws and working as a team were fine, but Cosmo didn't want a 'full time job.'  The problem was, he wanted to help the people behind this culture as well.

Cosmo does look with interest at Leech's comment.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 15, 2003)

Velocity "listens" carefully to what Fortune has to say.

"Interesting proposal," he says when the man is finished.  "But have you done any research on each of us?  How much do you know about us?  Because frankly, other than Leech here, I know nothing about anyone else gathered here other than what little I saw last night.  Do you have anything else to tell us to help us with our decisions?"


----------



## bkmanis (Jul 16, 2003)

maddmic said:
			
		

> *Leech waits for somebody to speak up.  Since nobody has taken the opportunity to this point, he looks at one of the cameras and speaks up.  "Benson here mentioned something about compensation?  I'm all for doing good for the people and stuff, but what about compensation?  We can't run around saving every person in the city and not have our needs filled.  Did you have something in mind concerning that?" *




*“Ah the minor Mr. Benson mentioned.”*   Fortune says with a slight smile.  *“As for compensation I offer a package deal.  All medical and legal expenses will be taken care of, as long as you don’t knowingly break the law.  All your needs will be taken care of, within reason.  There will also be an allowance for cash needs, all this will be handled by an accountant.”*   Fortune then looks directly at Leech.  *“Your compensation will be handled by your parent or guardian if they allow you to join the group at all.”*  He then turns to Velocity.   *“From what information I have this young man works with you, are you his parent or guardian?  Are you willing to take responsibility for his actions if he is allowed to join this group?”*   Fortune continues with your questions.  



			
				Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> "Interesting proposal," he says when the man is finished.  "But have you done any research on each of us?  How much do you know about us?  Because frankly, other than Leech here, I know nothing about anyone else gathered here other than what little I saw last night.  Do you have anything else to tell us to help us with our decisions?"




*“A reasonable question.”*  Fortune says.   *“I have people research all reports of new heroes, they gather all the information they can.  I then have experts go over the reports and separate them by who was involved in the incident.  We then check with police and FBI to see if there is any warrants out for these individuals.”*  He looks to each of you.   *“As far as we can determine none of you have any wants or warrants for your arrest.  You all have been active in Freedom City for only a few weeks, and all reports indicate that you try to help the people of Freedom City.”*   He pauses for a minute to collect his thoughts.

*“You must understand I am not doing this out of the kindness of my heart, I’m doing this because our city needs protection.  Individually you can do much to help the city, but combined into a group you can do much more.”*  Fortune takes on a serious look.   *“And this is not a free ride, you will have to follow the rules.  You will train to work together effectively, and you must take responsibility for your actions.   Furthermore you are not the only heroes we are making this offer to, membership will be handled through Mr. Benson and a few others.  All new members will be placed on probation for one year.  On a regular basis your actions will be evaluated, not to tell you what you did wrong, but to see if there is anything that is needed to improve your performance.  It could be anything from training to improve your knowledge and use of your abilities to training to give you better public relations with the people.”*  Fortune nods to Mr. Benson who passes out some papers to the group.  

*“There are some legal issues that need to be discussed, these papers are ‘non-discloser’ contracts.  It basically stats that you will not discuss or in any way reveal the groups connections with Fortune Corp. or myself, in other words we never met.”*  Fortune leans forward towards the camera with a look of concern on his face.   *“There is a reason for this, through the years I have made many enemies in business.  And it is no secret that I have political aspirations, I believe I can do much to help the citizens of Freedom City.  These business enemies will do almost anything to discredit me and prevent my political ambitions.  They will make this team look like a publicity stunt by me to increase my chances for office.  I want the team to succeed by it’s own actions not because it is associated with my name.”*  A look of sadness crosses Fortune’s face.   *“It is unfortunate that most of my peers use their money to throw elaborate parties to impress their friends, I choose to use my wealth to help my fellow citizens.  I hope you can understand my reasons for this secrecy.”*  He pauses for a moment then looks at all of you.   *“Are there anymore questions?”*


----------



## Vardeman (Jul 16, 2003)

Tauro listens quietly to the proposal and discussion for now.

V


----------



## maddmic (Jul 16, 2003)

Leech listens the the man as he rambles on.  At one point, he almost speaks up on his behalf when the man asks Velocity for his permission.  Instead he holds his tongue trying to figure out what his guardian will say.  As the meeting progresses, Leech visibly relaxes a bit and is actually beginning to understand Fortune.  Upon mentioning his aspirations for public office, Leech feels a small tug to do what's right for the city.  After Fortune seems to be done speaking, he decides it's time to speak his mind.  "Ok, I know all of you probably think I'm some punk kid who is a pain.  But I think I now understand what this guy's saying and why he's saying it."  With a pause, he looks at Velocity and continues, "So, should my guardian 'choose' to let me join in you're all's reindeer games, I'm in.  In fact, I think I'd be a valuable part of the team as I'm probably able to get into places that some of you wouldn't without causing some uproar."  That being said, he looks at Tauro and Hell.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 17, 2003)

"I will take responsibility for Leech as I have been doing for awhile now," Velocity replies.  "As to the rest of your proposal Mr. Fortune, I'm still not convinced why I should sign on to this venture.  I personally have the means to set up a team of my own, on my own terms.  Legal and medical expenses are not an issue for me.  And I really have little use for an 'allowance' as I have enough of my own money for whatever I need.  Leech and I are already out there doing what we can to help Freedom City.    I'm not sure I want 'big brother' watching over my back and calling the shots behind the scenes.  So, I think I need a bit more convincing as to why I should sign anything and work for you."


----------



## Vardeman (Jul 17, 2003)

Tauro speaks up, "Well... if I can keep my new job... I might be interested.  Well, that is... if I got the job..."

V


----------



## bkmanis (Jul 17, 2003)

maddmic said:
			
		

> *Leech listens the the man as he rambles on.  At one point, he almost speaks up on his behalf when the man asks Velocity for his permission.  Instead he holds his tongue trying to figure out what his guardian will say.  As the meeting progresses, Leech visibly relaxes a bit and is actually beginning to understand Fortune.  Upon mentioning his aspirations for public office, Leech feels a small tug to do what's right for the city.  After Fortune seems to be done speaking, he decides it's time to speak his mind.  "Ok, I know all of you probably think I'm some punk kid who is a pain.  But I think I now understand what this guy's saying and why he's saying it."  With a pause, he looks at Velocity and continues, "So, should my guardian 'choose' to let me join in you're all's reindeer games, I'm in.  In fact, I think I'd be a valuable part of the team as I'm probably able to get into places that some of you wouldn't without causing some uproar."  That being said, he looks at Tauro and Hell. *




Fortune smiles at Leech’s comments.



> _Originally posted by Toric_Arthendain_"I will take responsibility for Leech as I have been doing for awhile now," Velocity replies. "As to the rest of your proposal Mr. Fortune, I'm still not convinced why I should sign on to this venture. I personally have the means to set up a team of my own, on my own terms. Legal and medical expenses are not an issue for me. And I really have little use for an 'allowance' as I have enough of my own money for whatever I need. Leech and I are already out there doing what we can to help Freedom City. I'm not sure I want 'big brother' watching over my back and calling the shots behind the scenes. So, I think I need a bit more convincing as to why I should sign anything and work for you."




Fortune looks at Velocity.  *“If starting your own team is what you want, then by all means do so.  I am not here to force you into anything, I am offering you an opportunity.  Most new heroes do not have the financial backing to start a team, if you do then more luck to you.”*   Fortune then looks at the rest of you.  *“What I offer is more then just financial backing, I offer the contacts in the government, business, police and science communities that will hopefully make the job of protecting Freedom City that much easier.”*   He then turns back to Velocity.  *“As for ‘big brother’ you will find that if you join my team or create your own there will always be a big brother watching your every move.  Be it STAR, AEGIS, or other federal and local agencies they will be watching your every move.  And in some case they will try to tell you what you can and cannot do.”*   Fortune leans back in his chair as if in though.

*“Besides, I am not going to be big brother and tell you what to do.”*   He continues.  *“My only real requirement is that you always obey the law, and no killing unless absolutely necessary as allowed by the self defense law.  The leader of this team will be up to the members to decide.  There will be staff members who will offer advice in their fields of expertise, such as public relations, law, and other fields.”*  Turning back to Velocity Fortune addresses him directly.  *.  “If you do not wish to join this group, or you wish to start your own you are free to go.”* 



> _Originally posted by Vardeman_Tauro speaks up, "Well... if I can keep my new job... I might be interested. Well, that is... if I got the job..."




*“You won’t need a job really, as I said all your needs will be met and you will be paid an allowance.  If you wish to keep your job you must realize that you will be on call for emergencies 24 hours a day, 7 days a week.  This may interfere with a normal job.”*   Fortune waits for a response.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 17, 2003)

> “If you do not wish to join this group, or you wish to start your own you are free to go.”




"I believe I'd like a bit of time to think this proposal over, unless you are telling us that we have to decide right now," Velocity answers.  "If the latter is the case, I guess I'll be going."


----------



## bkmanis (Jul 17, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> * "I believe I'd like a bit of time to think this proposal over, unless you are telling us that we have to decide right now," Velocity answers.  "If the latter is the case, I guess I'll be going." *




*“No, this is a big decision to make so you can have the time to make up your minds.”*   Fortune responds.  *“Since it is difficult to reach heroes that hide their identities, you can use these.”*   He says nodding to Mr. Benson.  Benson gathers something out of his briefcase and passes them out to the group.  As each of you looks at what appears as an earpiece Fortune continues.   *“Those are short ranged communicators so you can contact Mr. Benson with your answer.  If there are no more questions Mr. Benson will show you the way out.  I bid you all a good day.”*


----------



## maddmic (Jul 17, 2003)

Leech looks back and forth as the two 'rich guys' seem to be having a gentleman's arguement.  "Well, I have to bring up the law thing.  I think that should we need to break a minor law in order to apprehend a villain, then that should be ok.  I mean, we can't just stop chasing somebody because we can't jaywalk across the street."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 19, 2003)

"I have no more questions, Mr. Fortune.  Leech and I will contact Mr. Benson soon with our answer."  After saying this, Velocity gets up and motions for Leech to follow him.

Once outside and in the car, Velocity asks, "So, what do you think, kid?  Wanna play superhero in a team with these other guys?  Personally I'm a little nervous about the beserker, the one that couldn't figure out when the fight was over.  I could probably fund a team of my own but Fortune is right about his level of Freedom City contacts versus mine.  His resources are clearly better than mine."


----------



## bkmanis (Jul 19, 2003)

maddmic said:
			
		

> *Leech looks back and forth as the two 'rich guys' seem to be having a gentleman's arguement.  "Well, I have to bring up the law thing.  I think that should we need to break a minor law in order to apprehend a villain, then that should be ok.  I mean, we can't just stop chasing somebody because we can't jaywalk across the street." *




*“That’s not what I mean by obeying the law, I’m talking about staying on the good side of the justice system and winning the support of the people.  If you start attacking people, because you thought they were villains but you have no evidence of a crime, you will lose the support of the people and may find the DA going after you on assault charges.”*   Fortune replies.   *“I expect you to follow the laws that all citizens must follow regarding such things as citizens arrest and self protection.  You will not have police authority so you will not require things like search warrants, but you better be damn sure there is a reason before breaking into someone’s house.  Does that make it a little clearer about obeying the law?”  *   Fortune asks waiting for any response.



			
				Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> I have no more questions, Mr. Fortune.  Leech and I will contact Mr. Benson soon with our answer."  After saying this, Velocity gets up and motions for Leech to follow him.




*“Good day to you then.” *   Fortune responds.  Mr. Benson leads you out of the building.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 19, 2003)

*Hell!*

Hell mulls things over for a second then snatches up the earpiece and follows Volcity out the door, "I'll be in touch."


Once they get out of the building, "What do you guys think? It might just be a sweet deal."


----------



## maddmic (Jul 19, 2003)

As Velocity makes up his mind and motions for Leech to follow him, the teenager lets out a sigh.  "Well, I guess that means we'll be in touch."  Once outside he listens to what his guardian has to say.

"Well, I don't know.  you did a pretty good job in there of making sure that we won't be allowed to join even if we choose to.  Are all rich people like you two?  I mean do you always get into contests about who has more money and stuff?"  Leech thinks for a second.  "You are right about that guy though.  The one who beserks.  He's a bit on the scary side.  Seems to me like he could be trouble.  If you're looking for an answer from me about joining this group, then I'd have to say yes.  I mean if this guy is wanting to fund us, why should you waste your money?  Rules are rules.  I mean you try to set them up for me.  I of everybody in there probably have the most rules to live by, what's a few more?" 

When Hell comes out, Leech looks to Velocity again.  Only using his lips, he mouths out, _"Here comes one of them now."_  In response to Hell, Leech speaks up.  
"Well, that's what we're discussing now."


----------



## Vardeman (Jul 21, 2003)

Tauro picks up the earpiece and heads back to the club, looking for Mr. Masters.

V


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 22, 2003)

"The boy here just pointed out the fact that we might as well use someone else's money to fund a team.  I'm most likely in, but I didn't want to see too eager by accepting the offer on the spot.  I think we'll contact Benson tomorrow and offer our services to the team.  Sound good to you Leech?"

After speaking with Hell, Velocity turns to Leech and says, "Let's go.  I want to get something to eat.  Steamed lobster sounds good.  No better place to get it than the north shore of Massachusetts."


----------



## maddmic (Jul 22, 2003)

Leech nods to Velocity.  "Sure, I'm ready to go.  Why does it have to be lobster though?  Why can't you be normal and get a burger or something?"


----------



## Keia (Jul 22, 2003)

Cosmo wanders from the meeting and listened in on the others conversation but didn't add anything.  They didn't seem to be taking this too seriously - which suited Cosmo just fine.  He figured he would join - the need for money in this society appeared more important than he had first anticipated.


----------



## bkmanis (Jul 23, 2003)

Mr. Benson escorts all of you out of the building, gathering in the parking lot some of you discuss your plans before separating and going your own way.  

Tauro head back to the club finding it still closed, some of the area is taped off with ‘Police Line - Do Not Cross’.  Tauro knocks on the front door and the bartender Billy answers it.  Asking to see Mr. Masters Billy point Tauro to the office.   *“He’s in the office, go on up he’s expecting you.”*   Tauro goes up the stairs and knocks on the office door.  *“Come.  Ah Tauro, please have a seat.”*  Masters says pointing to a chair.    *“What can I do for you?  I assume you’re here about the job.”* 

The rest of you go about your normal routine but the rest of the day is quite.  Going on patrol or monitoring the emergency bands there are no major crimes reported.   

OOC:  Vardeman, I assume you wish to discuss something with Warlock so go ahead.  When you are all ready just post that you are contacting Mr. Benson with your answer.  When everyone is ready I will move on to the next day.  

Keia has posted that he will be on vacation, I will put him on hold until he gets back.  Cosmo apparently takes a few days to decide if he will join or not.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 25, 2003)

The next day, the day after the offer from Dominic Fortune, Velocity awakens refreshed after a good night of sleep.  After a breakfast of eggs, bacon, sausage, toast, blueberry muffin, hash browns, a bagel with cream cheese, orange juice and coffee (high speed metabolism  ), Velocity wakes Leech up.

"Well, go ahead and contact Benson and let him know we're in.  Find out what we need to do next."


----------



## maddmic (Jul 25, 2003)

As a typical teenager would, Leech is very reluctant to get up prior to noon.  Upon further prodding, he throws some shorts on and goes to the kitchen.  He shades his eyes from the intense sunlight wondering for a minute if one of those vampire didn't bite him and curse him as well.  Once in the kitchen, he goes the the fridge and pulls out two slices of cold pizza along with a 2 liter of coke.  In between bites, he mumbles some unintelligble things in the direction of Velocity.  Once done with his breakfast, he heads back to his room and retrieves the ear piece.  Placing it in his ear, he tries to contact Benson.  "Hey Benny, Leech and Velocity here.  We're interested.  Let us know where to meet you."  With that, he pulls the ear piece out and goes to the shower, fresh clothes under his arm.


----------



## bkmanis (Jul 26, 2003)

maddmic said:
			
		

> *"Hey Benny, Leech and Velocity here.  We're interested.  Let us know where to meet you."*




*“This is MR. BENSON.”  *  Leech hears in response.   *“Glad to hear that you’re onboard.  Just show up at the Hanover building you were at yesterday at 9 A.M. tomorrow.  I will be waiting for you.”*


----------



## maddmic (Jul 28, 2003)

Upon hearing the response, Leech stops what he's doing.  He turns to Velocity and mumbles....  "Same place as yesterday, tomorrow at 9am."  Dropping the clothes he was going to change into, he flops back onto the bed and resumes his daily ritual of trying to sleep in.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 29, 2003)

*Hell!*

After spending most of the day pacing back and forth in his littile appartment staring at the earpiece sitting on the table, James snatches it up and puts it in his ear, "All right I'm in, even if none of the others are. What's next?"


----------



## bkmanis (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: Hell!*



			
				Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *After spending most of the day pacing back and forth in his littile appartment staring at the earpiece sitting on the table, James snatches it up and puts it in his ear, "All right I'm in, even if none of the others are. What's next?" *




*“Please report back to the Hanover building tomorrow at 9 A.M.”*  A voice responds over the earpiece.  *“Mr. Benson will meet you there.”*


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 30, 2003)

Velocity will spend the day around the house, only going out if there is a really strong need for him to.  Otherwise, he'll take it easy until the planned meeting time the next day.

He will wake Leech up early enough to get ready and be on time for their 9:00AM appointment time.


----------



## Keia (Jul 30, 2003)

Cosmo partied late into the night and later, when company had left his apartment, he considered the job opportunity.  _Finances were indeed difficult to master, even this apartment was a gift from the landlord (whom he had saved several days earlier),_ Cosmo thought.

He found his clothes and dug out the earpiece he had been given.  After a few more moments of contemplation, Cosmo placed in his ear and called up Mr. Benson.  "Mr. Benson, this is Cosmo.  I am willing to entertain the idea of employment to assist this culture."


----------



## bkmanis (Jul 30, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *"Mr. Benson, this is Cosmo.  I am willing to entertain the idea of employment to assist this culture." *




*“Please report back to the Hanover building at 9 A.M.” *  A voice responds over the earpiece.  *“Mr. Benson will meet you there.”*


----------



## Keia (Jul 30, 2003)

bkmanis said:
			
		

> *Please report back to the Hanover building at 9 A.M.” *  A voice responds over the earpiece.  *“Mr. Benson will meet you there.”*




_9:00am?  What a frightfully early time to awaken,_ Cosmo thought.  _Perhaps I should sleep some this afternoon so that I will be awake come morning, and so it doesn't interfere with my night's activities.  Of course, sleeping must wait until my daytime dramas are completed._


----------



## Vardeman (Jul 31, 2003)

Tauro finds the earpiece he was given and talks into it. "Ummm... hello??  Mr. Benson??  This is Tauro... I'm in..."

V


----------



## bkmanis (Jul 31, 2003)

Vardeman said:
			
		

> *Tauro finds the earpiece he was given and talks into it. "Ummm... hello??  Mr. Benson??  This is Tauro... I'm in..." *




*“Please report back to the Hanover building tomorrow at 9 A.M.” *  A voice responds over the earpiece.    *“Mr. Benson will meet you there.”* 

______________________________

North Freedom City
Hanover Tech Center
Monday May 5th, 2003

Each of you shows up at the Hanover building at 9 A.M. to find Mr. Benson waiting for you.

*“Good morning gentlemen, if you will follow me please.”  *   He says then leads you into the building.  *“Please take a seat.” *   Benson says as you enter a briefing room. 

*“Please pass the earpiece I gave you forward, they are short ranged and have limited battery life so they won’t do you much good.  We are supplying you with these communicators, which have a longer range.”  *   He says as he passes out new earpieces.

*“First there are a few things we need to go over, you all have read the non-discloser requirements.  It is important that Mr. Fortune not be connected to this group in any way.  We want this team to stand on it own merits, not be taken as a publicity stunt the media would make out of it.  Secondly the name of the team, since you will be the front men of the team we are letting you decide on the name, within reason.”*   He says with a slight smile.  *“We have to thing of public relations so the name will have to be something the public would except.  Next are your costumes, it was thought that a more uniform costume, something that would identify you as part of the team, would be better identified by the public.  Of course we will leave this up to you, we are not trying to tell you what to wear.”*   He pauses for a moment.  *“Also Hell, it is thought that your name may cause issues with the public, you may want to think of a more public friendly name.  Again we are not forcing you to change your name, these are concerns brought up by our PR group.”* 

*“If there are any questions now is the time to ask.  After this little briefing I will take you to the main facility where the team doctor will give you a once over.” *   He raises his hand before any of you can interrupt.  *“We are not trying to pry into your personal life, this exam will be to identify your medical status in case of a medical emergency.  Allergies and so forth that our medical team my need to know if you are injured.”*   He looks to each of you.    *“So are there any questions?”*


----------



## maddmic (Jul 31, 2003)

"Yeah, I think maybe we oughtta introduce ourselves and such.  I mean I for one didn't know I was joining forces with some guy named Hell.  What kind of name is that?  You're gonna scare the crap outta some poor kid."  As he looks around at the group he begins.  "My name's Leech.  I guess you could say that my area of expertise is in manipulating people.  I drain their powers, posses them, etc.  Now as for a team name, how about something cool.  Something that other people like us would want to join because it says we're cool.  How about..... X Factor or something like that.  Y'know mysterious, cool, but yet subdued so that the public dsoesn't think we're vulgar or anything."  Looking at somebody else at the table, other than Hell, he speaks up again.  "So what do you do?"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 1, 2003)

Velocity watches as Leech rambles on about team names, his abilities and whatever else he is talking about.  When he finishes, Velocity says simply, "You talk too much and have too much energy.  Must be all that beauty sleep you get sleeping until noon or after every day."

Turning to the rest of the group, he continues, "As for me, I believe you all saw what I can do.  My abilities are all based around speed.  Just a little tidbit though, in case you couldn't already tell, I have a hearing problem," he says as he slides the communicator device back across the table.  "I'm afraid this would be useless to me.  I can read lips and I know sign language.  As you can hear, I can talk with very little impairment as I have not been deaf very long."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 1, 2003)

*Hell!*

"Sorry kid, but you and the PR vultures can bite me! I'm here to stop criminals, i want them to be scared of me." Hell holds up a finger and generates a miniscule ring of plasma around it. "As far as what i can do? I have the ability to generate waves of super hot plasma. For those who don't know that's the stuff the sun's made from, it's basically hot as hell. I'm not too keen on group uniforms, but we should have a name that reflect our status in this city. I think we should call ourselves the Outsiders."


----------



## maddmic (Aug 2, 2003)

Looking at Hell, Leech holds up his hands.  "Hey there, easy freak.  I wasn't saying that you had to change your name.  That was Benny's idea.  I was just agreeing with him.  I mean you have to admit if some kid on the street asks you who you are and you tell him your name, then he's gona be scared of you.  I mean, man, just chill a bit.  We're not attacking you or anything, just trying to be a bit more public friendly."


----------



## Keia (Aug 2, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> *". . . Just a little tidbit though, in case you couldn't already tell, I have a hearing problem," he says as he slides the communicator device back across the table.  "I'm afraid this would be useless to me.  I can read lips and I know sign language.  As you can hear, I can talk with very little impairment as I have not been deaf very long." *




"Perhaps I can help with that matter," Cosmo suggested.  "For one of my talents lies in the area of healing and human bodies are easily repaired.  As for my other skills, I can fly, gather energy about me and fire it at others, as well as other manipulations."

"As for the name 'Hell', I really don't have a problem with it, though adoring fans might.  And, its better to change before you establish a career rather than in the middle.  Marketers probably won't come to you as often and pay you to advertise their products.  As a simple suggestion, I believe a noted writer called Dante referred to Hell as an Inferno.  Perhaps, if you were to consider another name, that one may be appropriate.  And more marketable without diminishing the fear placed in the hearts of your foes," Cosmo offered.


----------



## bkmanis (Aug 6, 2003)

> Velocity said:
> Just a little tidbit though, in case you couldn't already tell, I have a hearing problem," he says as he slides the communicator device back across the table.  "I'm afraid this would be useless to me.




*“That would explain a few things in our observations.”  *  Benson says as he retrieves the earpiece.  *“I will have the techs look into solving this problem.”* 



> Hell said:
> "Sorry kid, but you and the PR vultures can bite me! I'm here to stop criminals, I want them to be scared of me."






> Leech said:
> Looking at Hell, Leech holds up his hands. "Hey there, easy freak.  I wasn't saying that you had to change your name.  That was Benny's idea.




*“Calmly gentleman, there is no need for name calling.  The name change was only a suggestion.”*  Benson says to both Leech and Hell.  *“As for having your enemies fear you, it is not ones name but his actions and abilities that causes respect and fear.  If you show your foes that if they commit a crime they will be caught and punished, than they will respect and fear you.”*  Benson says, he then turns to Leech.  *“And speaking of respect, my name is Benson not Benny.  I would ask that you use my proper name when addressing me.”* 

Benson looks around the table and waits a moment.  *.  “In any event none of this has to be decided immediately, you will have time to get to know each other and learn of each others abilities.  You will also have time to decide on a group name.”*  Benson pauses a moment and gathers his notes.  *“If there are no further questions I will take you to the main facility.”*  Benson says looking to each of you for a response.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 6, 2003)

Velocity looks at Hell.  "Cosmo here might be on to something.  Inferno is a pretty good name, if you wanted to make a change.  But ultimately it doesn't really matter.  As Benson said, your actions will speak louder than your name anyway."

After Benson finishes speaking, Velocity nods.  "No further questions, lets head to this 'facility' you speak of."


----------



## maddmic (Aug 6, 2003)

Leech shakes his head.  "Yeah, no further questions.  I'm ready to see the facility.  Speaking of that, I think I need to use the facilities.  Where's the bathroom Benson?


----------



## bkmanis (Aug 6, 2003)

maddmic said:
			
		

> *Leech shakes his head.  "Yeah, no further questions.  I'm ready to see the facility.  Speaking of that, I think I need to use the facilities.  Where's the bathroom Benson? *




*“It’s just down the hall on the right, you can’t miss it.”*  Benson replies as he closes his briefcase and prepares to leave.  *“We’ll wait here until you get back.”*


----------



## Vardeman (Aug 6, 2003)

Tauro watches the interplay silently, nodding in agreement with the suggestion for a new name for Hell.  When Benson gets up to leave, Tauro follows suit.

V


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 7, 2003)

*Hell!*

"Color me stuburn, but i'm sticking with, Hell." At the mention of seeing the facilities, Hell stands and puts his hands in his coat pockets, "Sure, after that's a big part of why we're here. Say, Benson, the facility isn't a super computer cleverly hidden in your elderly aunts rec room is it?"


----------



## maddmic (Aug 7, 2003)

Leech leaves the room and heads off to the bathroom.  Along the way, he looks for any signs of other people milling around the place.  If he does not find anything of interest, he'll return to the room after actually using the bathroom.


----------



## bkmanis (Aug 7, 2003)

As leech wonders down the hall all he sees are empty offices.  The only room that has anything more then basic furniture is the conference room he just left.  After relieving himself Leech returns to the conference room.

*“Alright gentlemen, if you will follow me.”*   Benson says then he leads you out of the building to a waiting black van.  The windows of the van are darkly tinted, making it difficult to see into the van.  Benson opens the sliding side door.  *“If you gentlemen will climb in.”*  He says then he climbs into the drivers seat.  After everyone is on board Benson drives off, roughly 20 minutes later you enter the North Bay area.  Driving past the stately manors of the wealthy of Freedom City it is not long before Benson turns into a gated driveway.  Stopping at the gate Benson reaches through his window placing his hand on a control panel and states his name, seconds later the gate opens.  Driving through the gate you continue down a long winding tree lined drive.  A few minutes later you pull up in front of an old colonial mansion.

*“Here we are gentlemen, if you will follow me.”*  Benson says as he leads you to the front door of the mansion.  He places his hand on a concealed panel next to the door and again states his name, the door clicks open.  Benson leads you through the door into the entrance hall.  You see a grand staircase leading to the levels above, and several doors leading to other parts of the ground floor.  *“This will be your home, for those of you that don’t have anywhere else to stay.  To the left is the dinning room and kitchen, to the right is the parlor and recreation area.  There are servant’s rooms in the back on this level, the floors above are bedrooms for yourself and whatever guests there may be.  A room will be assigned to you for those times you are here.”*  Benson explains.  *“You will be shown around the mansion later but for now we have other business.”*  Benson leads you to the wall under the grand staircase and again places his hand on a hidden panel.  Stating his name a hidden door opens to a small room.  Enter the room the door closes and the floor slowly descend.  *“We are now entering a hidden base where you will find all you will need to help protect Freedom City.  There is a highly sophisticated computer system, communications, medical facilities and a sophisticated combat simulator.  The simulator is critical for you to train to work together as a group.”*  .”  Benson explains.   After a moment the door opens and you enter a large common area.  Benson takes you down a hallway into an area that is obviously a medical office.  Two women are working in the office as you enter and Benson introduces you.  *“This is Dr. Elizabeth Welsh, she will give you your check up.”* 

*“Good day gentlemen.”*  Dr. Welsh says.  You see an attractive woman in her early 30’s wearing a white smock and a stethoscope across her shoulder.  *“I will see each of you individually for a quick check up, nothing too painful.”*  She says with a slight smile.  *“Who would like to go first?” *  She asks.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 7, 2003)

*Hell!*

"Why, i'd be happy to go first." Hell smilies charmingly as he steps to the front of the group,"Are you sure you're a Doctor? I didn't think they made any as attatractive as you, Docotr Welsh."


----------



## maddmic (Aug 7, 2003)

Leech shakes his head.  Looking at Velocity, he signs..."And I thought I was supposed to be the one with the raging hormones.  What's this guy's deal?"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 7, 2003)

> Leech shakes his head. Looking at Velocity, he signs..."And I thought I was supposed to be the one with the raging hormones. What's this guy's deal?"




Velocity shakes his head and signs back, "I have no idea.  He hasn't said that many words all at once before today.  But I do know one thing, he's trying to steal my babe!"


----------



## maddmic (Aug 7, 2003)

Leech once again shakes his head.  Signing to Velocity again, "Very true, very true, but _YOU_ are as bad as him.  Just remember, the nurse is mine."  He smiles as he finishes.


----------



## Keia (Aug 7, 2003)

Cosmo just shook his head at the antics of his new team members, allowing them to have their fun.  Cosmo motioned that he would wait and looked to Benson to either continue the tour or to have a seat and await the eventual poking and prodding - something he was really looking forward to, regardless of how attractive the poker may be.


----------



## bkmanis (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: Hell!*



			
				Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *"Why, i'd be happy to go first." Hell smilies charmingly as he steps to the front of the group,"Are you sure you're a Doctor? I didn't think they made any as attatractive as you, Docotr Welsh." *




*“Yes I’m sure.”*  Dr. Welsh says with a smile.  *“If you would step into the examination room.”*  She says pointing to a door.  Both the doctor and the nurse, Sheila Wayne, follow you into the room.  It is a quick and simple examination, the nurse takes blood pressure and temperature while the doctor ask a few questions about your medical condition.  After answering a battery of questions about allergies, surgeries and other ailments Dr. Welsh takes a blood sample (if you allow her) for testing.

Each of you is examined in turn, giving what information you wish.  The doctor does not pressure you for information you do not wish to provide. She takes a blood sample for testing only if you wish to provide it.  Velocity’s examination takes a little longer as Dr. Welsh asks additional questions about his hearing loss, the cause and treatment received.

OOC: I’ll stop here for any additional character interaction, I’m looking to add another character to replace Warlock and this is a good introduction point.  Interact among yourselves if you like and I will continue the story shortly.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 9, 2003)

Velocity is very forthcoming with the attractive doctor, and will tell her a great deal about his condition, careful to leave out parts that might point to his Jack Dolan identity.  He keeps talking to her as long as he possibly and reasonably can.

After the exam, he asks Dr. Welsh, "So, are you permanently attached to this facility and to us?  If not, how much would it take for me to make that happen?  I'm sure I can make it an attractive offer."


----------



## bkmanis (Aug 9, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> *After the exam, he asks Dr. Welsh, "So, are you permanently attached to this facility and to us?  If not, how much would it take for me to make that happen?  I'm sure I can make it an attractive offer." *




*“Yes I’m assigned to this facility, as are several others.  I’m sure you will be meeting everyone soon.”*  She says with a slight smile.  She appears to be amused by the attraction the men have displayed.


----------



## bkmanis (Aug 12, 2003)

After Dr. Welsh finishes her examinations you find Mr. Benson waiting in the infirmary’s waiting room.

*“Well now, that wasn’t too bad was it?  Next we have to get you entered into the computer system so you can gain access to this facility.  Follow me please.”*  He says and then leads you down a hallway.  Coming to a door he looks at a panel next to it and states his name, after a second the door slides open.  You enter what looks to be a control room, you see several technicians at work.

*“This is the base’s control and monitoring room, we monitor all communications and the base functions from this room.” *  Benson explains.   *“And this is Alice.”*  He says pointing to a bank of video monitors and controls.   *“She is a very sophisticated AI computer that is tied into all functions of this base, including the security systems.  We use several methods of identification as you probably already noticed.  Voice, handprint and retinal scan for the most part.  Since some of you have secret identities we understand that you would not want to use your fingerprints for identification.  So we will use voice and retinal scans, unless you worked in high security government areas it is doubtful anyone can identify your civilian ID through your retinal scan.”*  He explains.   *“So if you have no questions please stand here and look at the monitor then state your name and read the statement on the monitor.”*  Benson says pointing out the spot on the floor and the monitor. 

As each of you step up and read the statement on the monitor you hear a female voice.   _“Voice and retinal pattern recorded, next please.”_  After each of you have recorded your voice and retinal pattern Mr. Benson leads you from the room.

*“Now I will give you a quick tour of the base.”*  He says and leads you down a hallway.  Benson takes you around the base showing you a fully equipped gym with a pool, infirmary (parts of which you have already seen), laboratory, and a dock still under construction.  He ends the tour when you enter a large room.  Because of the patterns on all the surfaces of the room it is difficult to determine the exact dimensions of the room.  Already inside the room is a man dressed in a costume with a young girl of perhaps 12 years old.

*“And this is our combat simulator, it uses holographic projectors and energy fields to simulate any environment or place.”*  Benson explains as he leads you up to the other two people in the room.    *“And these are two other members of our group.  I would like you to meet Geomancer and Une.”*  Benson introduces the man and girl in turn.


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 12, 2003)

The man takes a small step forward, smiles earnestly, and nods his head, almost a little bow actually. He is somewhat tall, almost six feet, but slight although athletic, like a runner. His close cut black hair is shot through with gray. Although his eyes are blue, his coffee-with-cream skin and hair indicate African ancestry.

"It is a pleasure to meet you this fine day.
I hope I prove an asset to this team.
I have little experience, I must say,
But this has been of mine a dream."

Edit: Forgot Geo's supposed to rhyme.


----------



## Aenion (Aug 12, 2003)

Une, a small girl standing barely 4’10” tall, turns around to face them with a big, honest smile on her face. Her arms and hands are obviously cybernetic in origin while the rest of her lithe body is covered in a tight bodysuit.
*"Oh, hi Mr. Benson, I didn't hear you come in. I was just about to show Mr. Geomancer what this room is capable off. Are these the other members of the new testing team?"*
She slowly looks at each of them in turn before extending her hand towards them.
*"Nice to meet you."*


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 13, 2003)

Upon entering the room and discovering two more superpowered individuals, Velocity turns to Leech.

In sign language, he says to Leech, "Two more?  I didn't see either of these two the other night when we fought the vampires."

Turning to Geomancer and Une he says, "Hi, I'm Velocity and this is Leech."


----------



## maddmic (Aug 13, 2003)

Leech shrugs his shoulders when Velocity mentions the absence of these two.  Upon being introduced, he shakes the outstretched hands in turn being careful not to hurt the girl.  "So then, what CAN this room do?"


----------



## Aenion (Aug 13, 2003)

Leech notices that his concern for the girl is quite unnecessary as her own grip is a lot firmer than you would expect from such a small girl.
*"As Mr. Benson already mentioned, this room can create any environment you want. Maybe I could show you one of my training programs, if you think you're up for it ... unless Mr.Benson has something else in mind of course,"* she adds, looking expectantly at Mr. Benson.


----------



## Keia (Aug 13, 2003)

Cosmo nodded in greeting the additional members of the team.  He was curious as to their abilities, but keep the question to himself - certain that someone would ask. . . plus he really couldn't word a polite was to ask it.

Instead he looked around the room, reviewing the technology necessary for such an accomplishment.

_OOC: Cosmo will submit to the prior medical tests but will not allow blood to be drawn.  Somehow my prior post in the thread never made it to the thread itself._


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 13, 2003)

Geomancer grins and nods to Velocity and Leech.

"I must say, Velocity and Leech,
it is a pleasure to meet you each."

After listening to Une's brief description of the room's capabilities, Geomancer looks slightly puzzled. Still grinning, he also waves to Cosmo.

"That raises a question in my mind,
an answer to which would be most kind.
My powers involve controlling the environment,
specifically earth, some metals, rock, and cement.
How would my powers with the room interact?
Would the simulation leave my magic intact?"


----------



## bkmanis (Aug 14, 2003)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> *Geomancer grins and nods to Velocity and Leech.
> 
> "I must say, Velocity and Leech,
> it is a pleasure to meet you each."
> ...




*“This room uses holographic imaging and force fields to simulate any environment.  Of course certain powers will not work here.” *   Benson explains.  *“For example, Geomancer’s control over earth will not work due to the fact that the rooms surfaces are made of plastic and other synthetic material.  Also Leech’s power to drain would not work since the people encountered here are not real.  This room is really for learning team tactic or for practicing hand-to-hand combat.”*   Benson pauses for a moment.  *“We are using a new and advanced technology here and there are a few limitations that have to be worked out.”* 

*“Anyway you will be able to test the room out soon but there is one more thing I would like to show you.”*   Bensons says leading you out of the simulator.  *“It has always been a problem when working from a secret base to get to the trouble areas.  If you use any type of vehicle there is a chance that someone could follow you back to your base.  So we put the best scientific minds we have and the most advanced technology available and we came up with a solution.”*   Benson leads you into a room where there is a large platform and control consoles.  There is several technicians’ work in the room.  *“This is the teleporter, with this we can transport you to any location within Freedom City and back again.  It has been tested and is fully operational.  We are very proud of this technology, there are few individuals or companies in the world that can duplicate this technology.”*   Benson says with a smile, he is practically beaming with pride as if this was his personal creation.


----------



## maddmic (Aug 15, 2003)

Leech looks at Benson and points to the transporter.  "Sooooo, that thing can put us anywhere in the city period?  How does it get us back?  I mean we're not wearing a comm badge or anything like on Star Trek.  Oh, and how many times have you tested it?


----------



## bkmanis (Aug 15, 2003)

maddmic said:
			
		

> *Leech looks at Benson and points to the transporter.  "Sooooo, that thing can put us anywhere in the city period?  How does it get us back?  I mean we're not wearing a comm badge or anything like on Star Trek.  Oh, and how many times have you tested it? *




*“Actually you are wearing a ‘comm badge’, the ear piece I gave you is a communication device connected to Alice.”*  Benson explains.  *“And this has been tested thousands of times, it is quite safe.  I’ve been through it myself.”*


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 15, 2003)

*Hell!*

Hell grins, "Now that, is cool!"


----------



## maddmic (Aug 16, 2003)

Leech eyes Benson with a little skeptisism.  "Ok, so, I wanna try it.  Send me down to Mickey D's and I'll get some food and you can call me back.  This way I know if I'm gonna be all weirded out once I get transported."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 16, 2003)

*Hell!*

Hell grimmices at the mention of McDonalds, "ewww, you no there's no actual meat in thier burgers? That crap'l kill you."


----------



## Aenion (Aug 16, 2003)

Une listens attentively to Benson and the others, looking puzzled at Leech and Hell when they start to talk about McDonalds.
*"Who is this Mickey D? Why would you want any of his burgers if they're as bad as he says?"*


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 16, 2003)

bkmanis said:
			
		

> *“Actually you are wearing a ‘comm badge’, the ear piece I gave you is a communication device connected to Alice.” Benson explains. “And this has been tested thousands of times, it is quite safe.  I’ve been through it myself.”*




Geomancer frowns, ignoring the segue about fast food.

"Benson, you'll have to forgive my doubt.
I'm sure you've checked this system out.
But the human body is complex and strange.
What about side effects in the long range?"


----------



## Keia (Aug 16, 2003)

maddmic said:
			
		

> *Leech eyes Benson with a little skeptisism.  "Ok, so, I wanna try it.  Send me down to Mickey D's and I'll get some food and you can call me back.  This way I know if I'm gonna be all weirded out once I get transported." *




"I will accompany you.  I would like to test this device out as well, to be certain that it doesn't have any problems with me," Cosmo added.


----------



## bkmanis (Aug 17, 2003)

*“You misunderstand how this technology works, it doesn’t break you down and convert you to energy.   Our scientists studied a group of natural teleporters and found that they actually move through some sort of sub-dimension where the laws of physics operate differently.  So moving from point A to point B is almost instantaneous.”*  Benson explains.  *“Our scientists managed to duplicate that ability through the use of this machine.”*  Benson turns to Leech.   *“As for a demonstration I can arrange that but it will not be to McDonald’s.   Those of you that would like a demonstration please step onto the platform.”*  After those of you wishing to try step on the platform Benson nods to the technician.   *“Upstairs.”*  He says simply.  The technician works the controls and the room fades into darkness, a few seconds later your sight returns.  After a moment of disorientation you find that you are in the main hall of the mansion.

*“Please remain where you are, we will bring you back now.”*  You hear Benson through your earpiece.  The room fades again and after a moment of disorientation you find yourself back on the platform.   *“Well what do you think?” *  Benson asks.


----------



## maddmic (Aug 18, 2003)

Leech shakes his head in order to clear out the cobwebs.  "Ok, THAT was weird.  The um, disorientation could be a problem.  If we're dropped into a hot spot, we could get blind sided.  Will you be dropping us off some place near where we need to go, or what?"


----------



## bkmanis (Aug 19, 2003)

maddmic said:
			
		

> *Leech shakes his head in order to clear out the cobwebs.  "Ok, THAT was weird.  The um, disorientation could be a problem.  If we're dropped into a hot spot, we could get blind sided.  Will you be dropping us off some place near where we need to go, or what?" *




*“That is the general idea.  We would teleport you somewhere nearby the trouble spot so you would have time to recover form the disorientation.  You could then evaluate the situation and take what actions that is required.”*  Benson responds.


----------



## Keia (Aug 19, 2003)

"Makes some sense to me," Cosmo commented. "I didn't notice anything unusual in the transport which would make me think it was very close to my own method of teleportation."

"Are there any materials you've discovered that this device cannot teleport beyond?" Cosmo asked.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 21, 2003)

'Yeah, yeah, the teleporter is cool and all but let's talk about more serious stuff," Velocity says to Benson.  "What's first on our agenda?  How are we supposed to spend our days?  Is there some sort of patrol schedule that Fortune expects?  Do we just wait here and monitor for major trouble?  In other words, what are the day to day expectations of each of us?"


----------



## bkmanis (Aug 21, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *"Makes some sense to me," Cosmo commented. "I didn't notice anything unusual in the transport which would make me think it was very close to my own method of teleportation."
> 
> "Are there any materials you've discovered that this device cannot teleport beyond?" Cosmo asked. *




*“We found areas protected by energy fields are difficult to penetrate.  Also we cannot transport you inside buildings because we don’t know the setup, were the furniture and people are that sort of thing.”*  Benson explains.  *“We can put you just about anywhere in the city because we have real time satellite imaging that lets us know where things are at any given time.”* 



> _Originally posted by Toric_
> 'Yeah, yeah, the teleporter is cool and all but let's talk about more serious stuff," Velocity says to Benson. "What's first on our agenda? How are we supposed to spend our days? Is there some sort of patrol schedule that Fortune expects? Do we just wait here and monitor for major trouble? In other words, what are the day to day expectations of each of us?"




*“Our agenda is to help the citizens of Freedom City, not just to stop crime but also to help out during natural disasters or where ever we can help.  Although stopping paranormal criminals will be our most important job.”*  Benson responds to Velocity’s question.  *“Alice will of course monitor all communication channels for any emergencies, we will also set up routes for the team to patrol.  Patrols will mostly be at certain trouble spots around the city, and mostly at night when most crimes take place.  We don’t expect you to be here 24 hours a day, but we do expect you to carry your communicator and to respond to emergency calls.  We will try and schedule patrols that are fair to all of you.”*  Benson says.  *“Also the tech boys are working on a eyepiece that Alice will be able to send you text massages.  Not quite as fast as voice communications but with your speed ability a guess you can read pretty fast.  Hopefully they will have it completed soon.”*  Benson says to Velocity.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 22, 2003)

*Hell!*

"Sounds pretty good, Bensen. Your boss sure has put a lot into this."


----------



## Aenion (Aug 22, 2003)

Une has made herself comfortable leaning against the wall, watching the others try out the teleporter, having already been used as a guinea pig on previous occasions.
She keeps to the background, seeming to be content to quietly watch the others interact.


----------



## Keia (Aug 22, 2003)

Cosmo nodded appreciably at the work and investment made into the group thus far.  As the people conversed he considered various names for the group to utilize as a team.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 26, 2003)

"That's good to hear about the communicator," Velocity replies.  "Otherwise I would have no way to talk to the rest of the group when they were using theirs.  So, where's the computer system in this place?  I want to see how we can monitor the happenings around the city from here."


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 26, 2003)

Geomancer adds to the conversation:

"If this base has medical facilities,
I would like to inspect them, please."


----------



## bkmanis (Aug 27, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *"Sounds pretty good, Bensen. Your boss sure has put a lot into this." *




*“Yes, this project has been in the works for several years.  Mr. Fortune knew that Freedom City would need another hero team.  No one wants to think about it, but who would protect Freedom City if something happened to the Freedom League?  It is a sobering thought and it is best to be prepared.”*   Benson responds.



> _Originally posted by Toric_
> "That's good to hear about the communicator," Velocity replies.  "Otherwise I would have no way to talk to the rest of the group when they were using theirs.  So, where's the computer system in this place?  I want to see how we can monitor the happenings around the city from here."




*“The computer itself is beneath the base in a highly protected room, for security reasons only a select few are allowed direct access to the computer room.  But as you saw you could get what access you need from the control room.” *  Benson explains.   *“Each of you have limited access to the base so you can look around if you like.  By limited I mean there are areas that you will not be allowed in, such as the computer room.  But feel free to look around and familiarize yourself with the place.”*  Benson says leading you out into the hall.



> _Originally posted by Mark Chance_
> "If this base has medical facilities,
> I would like to inspect them, please."




*“Yes, it’s right down the hall that way.”*Benson says pointing the way.   *“You can talk with Dr, Welsh about the medical facilities.”* 

*“Well gentlemen and lady.”*  Benson says with a nod to Une.   *“That’s all for now, please have a look around and if you have any questions just ask Alice through you communicator.  I will check with the tech boys now about yours.”*  Benson says to Velocity.  *“And please continue to think on the group name, and remember we are trying to get public support.  So try and find a good clean name that the public will accept.”* 

OOC: I’ve had a busy weekend but I will try and get the adventure part of the game going again soon.  For now you can still interact amongst yourselves.


----------



## Aenion (Aug 28, 2003)

*"So any of you still hungry? Since we're not getting any burgers, I could show you the cafetaria. I could use the energy myself."*she says, looking at Hell she adds *"We've got a really good cook here."*


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 28, 2003)

Benson said:
			
		

> “Yes, it’s right down the hall that way.”Benson says pointing the way. “You can talk with Dr. Welsh about the medical facilities.”





			
				Une said:
			
		

> "So any of you still hungry? Since we're not getting any burgers, I could show you the cafetaria. I could use the energy myself."she says, looking at Hell "We've got a really good cook here."




Geomancer smiles.

"I would very much like something to eat.
I can visit medical later today,
and Dr. Welsh then I can meet.
But, for now at least, Une leads the way."


----------



## Keia (Aug 28, 2003)

Aenion said:
			
		

> *"So any of you still hungry? Since we're not getting any burgers, I could show you the cafetaria. I could use the energy myself."*she says, looking at Hell *"We've got a really good cook here."*




"I, for one, could use some nourishment," Cosmo replied.  On the way, Cosmo attempted some small talk, "So, how did oyu find yourself here?"


----------



## Aenion (Aug 28, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> "I, for one, could use some nourishment," Cosmo replied.  On the way, Cosmo attempted some small talk, "So, how did oyu find yourself here?"




Une shrugs, *"Euhm, you could say I was born here about 2 years ago. I've lived here ever since. I've never been beyond these walls actually."*


----------



## bkmanis (Aug 31, 2003)

Each of you spend the next couple of hours roaming the base looking at areas of interest or chatting, getting to know a little about each other.  The cafeteria does in fact offer a wide variety of delicious food, the cook is indeed very good.  As you are getting to know the place and each other an alarm suddenly goes off.  You then hear the soft voice of Alice.

_“Will the following people please report to the control room.”_  She then lists off all of your names.  Velocity of course does not hear this, someone has to point this out to him.  Arriving at the control room you see Benson already there.  You hear police radio chatter reporting a disturbance on the Centery Bridge.  On the monitor you see an overhead view zooming down on the bridge, it is apparent that it is a satellite image.   The image zooms down until you can see something going on near the center of the bridge.  On the screen you see a large man bulging with muscles obviously in a rage rampaging across the bridge.  Cars have been smashed and you can see people running from the raging man, some cars are even on fire and you can tell some parts of the bridge have been damaged.

*“It’s earlier then we had hoped but it looks as if you’re need to save the city.”*  Benson says when you enter the control room.   *“We know the Freedom League is out of the city but we are not sure where the Atom Family is.  It will take the STAR Squad several minutes to arrive on the scene, I’m not sure what they can do against that thing.”*  He says pointing at the man on the screen.   *“Well this is it, are you ready to go and save the day?”*  He says looking at the group.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 31, 2003)

"Hecks yeah! Lets send this roid junkie back were he came from!"


----------



## Aenion (Aug 31, 2003)

Une eagerly replies "Finally, I thought I'd never get out of this place."


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 1, 2003)

Benson said:
			
		

> *“It’s earlier then we had hoped but it looks as if you’re need to save the city.”*  Benson says when you enter the control room.   *“We know the Freedom League is out of the city but we are not sure where the Atom Family is.  It will take the STAR Squad several minutes to arrive on the scene, I’m not sure what they can do against that thing.”*  He says pointing at the man on the screen.   *“Well this is it, are you ready to go and save the day?”*  He says looking at the group.




Geomancer studies the rampaging individual, a frown on his face, his brow creasing with thought.

"Friends, we must act without delay.
It is apparent many lives are at stake.
So, let us at once rush into the fray!"

With a complicated but elegant series of gestures, Geomancer chants.

"Mine to command are rocks and earth!
Soft flesh to hard stone now give birth!"

In a few eyeblinks, Geomancer's form changes from costumed man to hulking creature made of sharp-edged rock.

"When we arrive at danger's site,
my magic the bridge shall put right!"

With a swirl of his cape, Geomancer rushes toward the teleporter room.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Sep 2, 2003)

*Hell!*

As Geomancer goes through his speach, hell stands there shocked, mouth gapping wide. "Were did you find this guy?"


----------



## Keia (Sep 2, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> As Geomancer goes through his speach, hell stands there shocked, mouth gapping wide. "Were did you find this guy?"




Cosmo shrugs and grinned - happy that he wasn't the one standing out, based on his origins and difficulty with the society so far.  _I just hope I remembered to record my interesting afternoon life dramas,_ Cosmo thought.  He made his way to the teleporter.


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 2, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> As Geomancer goes through his speech, Hell stands there shocked, mouth gapping wide. "Where did you find this guy?"




Geomancer spins about to see who is following, firing off another couplet before doing another about face:

"Also, probably important in this situation,
I am by profession a licensed physician."


----------



## maddmic (Sep 3, 2003)

OOC:
Sorry all, my internet connection is still out at home.  I am only able to post at work right now.  It will be down until further notice.  So, I am turning over control of my character to the GM should things need to be moved along and I'm not able to be here.  I will let you all know once I'm back online.

IC:
Leech watches as everybody springs into action.  Being the teenager he is, he looks at Velocity and asks in sign.  *"I thought this teleporter could move us from anywhere to anywhere?"*


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 3, 2003)

maddmic said:
			
		

> Leech watches as everybody springs into action.  Being the teenager he is, he looks at Velocity and asks in sign.  *"I thought this teleporter could move us from anywhere to anywhere?"*




OOC: If so: Oops!


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 4, 2003)

Velocity signs back to Leech, "As far as I understand it, that is correct.  Let's move, that guy looks like an interesting challenge."

With a final glance at the rampaging thing on the screen, Velocity heads to the teleporter room.


----------



## bkmanis (Sep 4, 2003)

maddmic said:
			
		

> OOC:
> Leech watches as everybody springs into action.  Being the teenager he is, he looks at Velocity and asks in sign.  *"I thought this teleporter could move us from anywhere to anywhere?"*




*“Actually it is possible but not cost effective.”*  Benson responds as you all move to the teleporter room.  *“You have to go through the teleporter platform, so to get from the control room to the bridge takes two transports.  First from the control room to the teleporter platform, then from the teleporter platform to the bridge.  It is just more cost effective to go to the teleporter room and transport to the location you want to go.”*

You arrive at the room and arrange yourselves on the platform.  Benson hands Velocity an earpiece.  *“Carry this, I know you can’t use it but it will help us lock onto you to transport you back.”*  He says then moves over to the controls where the technician is preparing for the transport.   *“There is an opening near the medium about 200’ from the man, that should give you time to recover from the disorientation.”*  Benson says then nods to the technician.   *“Here we go.”* 

You arrive at the bridge and after a brief moment recover from the disorientation.  You are assaulted by the noise of horns and people shouting as they run past you away from the trouble.  A deep-throated roar coming from the large man as he smashes a convertible startles you.  Everyone but Velocity hears this almost animalistic roar. 

The man stands nearly fourteen feet tall and bulging with muscles.  It is easy to see that he is raging out of control, smashing anything that gets in his way.  It appears that he is not aware of your arrival.

Initiatives:
Velocity 26
Geomancer 23
Une 22
Leech 15
Hell 12
Cosmo 8

OOC:  Tauro will not be with you.  I e-mailed Vardeman to ask if he was still interested and he said he was, but that was over two weeks ago and he still has not posted.  I’m guessing he is not interested or too busy to play.


----------



## maddmic (Sep 4, 2003)

Leech looks at the monster and seems to flinch a little.  He moves his full move and tries a drain attack on him.


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 4, 2003)

"From the earth to the sky,
Toward danger do I fly!"

A disk-shaped section of the ground beneath Geomancer's feet cracks from the surrounding material, lifting the wizard into the air and carrying him at speed toward the destruction. As he rushes forward, his glowing eyes survey the wreckage, looking for people in immediate danger, who are trapped, and for sections of the bridge that look ready to collapse.

OOC: Double move of 100 ft. toward the wreckage.


----------



## Aenion (Sep 4, 2003)

Une grins as she breaks in a all out sprint trying to close the distance between her and the giant as fast as possible, feeling a surge of energy going through every circuit in her body as she dodges past obstacles and panicking people like they weren't even there.
_Big, angry and dumb, perfect._

ooc: sprint + heroic surge to get there faster 150ft


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 5, 2003)

Velocity will close the distance with the rampaging giant, stopping just out of his reach, unless he sees any kids that are in obvious immediate danger.

OOC:  move to 10 feet away from the giant, unless he spots any kids in immediate danger, in which case he will detour to help them.


----------



## Keia (Sep 5, 2003)

Cosmo activates his force field and flies toward the monster. _I wonder if this is the result of that road rage I read so much about.  No wonder people are worried about it,_ Cosmo thought.

He looked around himself into the cars and pedestrians (if any), both concerned for their safety and concern for his own - if one of them also turns into a creature as a result of this dangerous road rage.


----------



## bkmanis (Sep 8, 2003)

OOC: Sir Osis hasn’t posted yet but I wanted to keep the game flowing so I will post now to move the story along.

Initiatives: 
Velocity 26 
Geomancer 23 
Une 22 
Giant 18
Leech 15 
Hell 12 
Cosmo 8

Velocity races within 10’ of the giant as it pulls away from the convertible, luckily there were no passengers in the car.  He can see that the giant is massive and is wearing nothing but a pair of pants.  Velocity sees nothing but rage in the giant’s eyes.

Geomancer, using part of the concrete divider, rises up into the air and flies towards the giant in the center of the wreckage.  Looking at the wreckage he notice a car that has crashed into the concrete divider, the driver slumped over the steering wheel unconscious.  

Une runs at top speed trying to reach the giant as quickly as possible, 

Leech, startled at the sight of the giant, moves forward and tries to drain him but it does not appear to affect him.

Hell runs forward, closing the distance to the giant. 

Cosmo flies forward couscous of the others around him to make sure there are no other hostile opponents around.  

The giant, now aware of several of you, turns towards you and roars in anger. 

OOC: The bridge is a suspension bridge made mostly of steel, there are six lanes divided with a four-foot concrete wall.  Underneath the main level is a second level for a light rail, part of the public transportation system.  Most of the damage to the bridge is from cars crashing into the guardrails.


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 8, 2003)

bkmanis said:
			
		

> Geomancer, using part of the concrete divider, rises up into the air and flies towards the giant in the center of the wreckage.  Looking at the wreckage he notices a car that has crashed into the concrete divider, the driver slumped over the steering wheel unconscious.




"That is not a good place to stay,
Up, up, and out of harm's way!"

Using the concrete beneath the car and part of the guard rail, Geomancer forms another floating platform, lifting the vehicle as he flies on past the giant. If there are emergency medical personnel within range _[OOC: 1,000 feet]_, he floats the vehicle to them so that the driver can be cared for. Otherwise, Geomancer moves another 50 ft. away from the giant, and sets down with the car to render medical care himself.


----------



## Aenion (Sep 8, 2003)

bkmanis said:
			
		

> Une runs at top speed trying to reach the giant as quickly as possible,




Without losing speed Une closes the remaining distance to the giant to deliver a devastating flying kick to his chest.

ooc: charge +10 attack, +12 damage, 28 defense


----------



## Keia (Sep 8, 2003)

Cosmo speaks up to Geomancer's request for medical attention and will use a half action to teleport to his location with the car and a half action to heal the man within {Both using cosmic power}. 

*"I can render medical attention to this man,"* Cosmo said, his voice deeper and more other worldly when his powers are activated (Force field, flight, etc.). *"Does reality seem to be fraying at the edges to you?" Cosmo asked of Geomancer after he rendered aid.*


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 8, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *"I can render medical attention to this man,"* Cosmo said, his voice deeper and more other worldly when his powers are activated (Force field, flight, etc.). *"Does reality seem to be fraying at the edges to you?*" Cosmo asked of Geomancer after he rendered aid.




Geomancer watches with approval as Cosmo heals the injured man.

"_Things fall apart; the centre cannot hold_;
Those are the doom-filled words from one poet's pen.
But, noted by another man more hopeful and bold:
_Times are never so bad a good man can't live in them._"

OOC: With apologiies for the half-rhyme.


----------



## maddmic (Sep 9, 2003)

Leech continues to move towards the giant, careful to stay out of his reach.  He will again use his drain powers in order to weaken the crazed monster.

OOC:
How far away is Leech at the end of this round?


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 10, 2003)

Velocity moves in and throws a punch at the giant.  "Might as well see just how tough you are," he says quietly.

OOC:  5' move, Mach One Punch


----------



## bkmanis (Sep 11, 2003)

Initiatives: 
Velocity 26 
Geomancer 23 
Une 22 
Giant 18
Leech 15 
Hell 12 
Cosmo 8

Velocity steps forward and take a high speed punch at the giant, he hits but it appears not to affect the giant.

Geomancer, using the concrete and what little asphalt there is, moves the car out of the immediate vicinity of the combat.  The paramedics have not arrived yet so Geomancer looks to see if he can help the driver.

Une charges the giant and tries to hit the giant with a flying kick but misses him.

The giant, now confronted by two attackers, swings at Une and lands a glancing blow.

Leech moves forward and tries to drain the giant, but again it appears not to affect him.

Hell moves for ward and then sends a blast of hot plasma at the giant but again the giant appears shrug off the attack.

Cosmo moves forward to render help to the unconscious driver that Geomancer is helping.  Cosmo still notices inconsistencies in the surrounding area.

OOC: Velocity and Une are in close combat with the giant.  Leech is 140' from the giant; Geomancer and Cosmo are 50' from the giant. Une has taken 1 stun hit.

Actions for next round?


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 11, 2003)

Turning away from the driver, Geomancer notices that no one's attacks seem to be having much effect on the giant. Maybe if he were immobilized...?

"O earth, rise, twist, know no peace,
Until this brute's rampage we do cease!"

The concrete beneath the behemoth's feet buckles, twists upward in snake-like coils, flailing around the giant's body.

OOC: Snare +10.


----------



## Aenion (Sep 11, 2003)

Une stumbles slightly when the giant hits her. "Oww! That hurt. Let's see how you handle this."
She jumps up to deliver an uppercut to his jaw and as she comes down  she quickly strikes again.

ooc: full attack: 2 attacks with rapid strike at +6 to hit, +12 stun each, defense 30


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Sep 11, 2003)

*Hell!*

"Whats this guy made of?" Hell once again blasts at the gaint, this time straining to hit him as hard as he can.

[OOC: extra effort to boost my energy blast 2 ranks, spend a hero point to aviod fatigue.]

[OOC 2: Sorry for getting behind, my Grandmother passed away two days ago, so things maybe erratic for me.]


----------



## Keia (Sep 11, 2003)

If he has not already done so.  Cosmo will _Heal_ the victim, then fire a blast into the air to see how his blast interacts with the inconsistencies he thinks he sees.  He will aim high to ensure that if it's his imagination, no one will be harmed by his blast.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 12, 2003)

Velocity will take another swing at the giant and then move away from him to keep from being attacked.

(OOC:  Mach One Punch on the giant and then using the Move By Attack feat, move 80 feet away from him.)


----------



## bkmanis (Sep 13, 2003)

Initiatives: 
Velocity 26 
Geomancer 23 
Une 22 
Giant 18
Leech 15 
Hell 12 
Cosmo 8

Velocity again swings at the giant and hits but the giant’s shrugs off the attack.  Velocity moves off 80’ from the giant.

Geomancer controlling the asphalt and concrete around the giant tries to snare him, but the giant manages to dodge out of the way.

Une jumps up to attack the giant but misses him, landing she strikes a second time hitting this time but he seems to shrug the damage off.  Une recovers from the damage cause by the giant moments before.

Having only one opponent near him the giant attacks Une but misses.

Leech continues to move forward and again tries to drain the giant, but again it appears not to affect him.

Hell again fires a blast of plasma at the giant, straining with the effort to increase the heat of the blast, but misses the giant.

Cosmo uses his power to heal the unconscious driver who begins to stir.  Cosmo then fires a blast of comic energy up in the air at no apparent target.  The blast travels off into the distance until it is lost from view.

OOC: Velocity is 80’ from the giant, Geomancer, Cosmo and Hell are 50’ from the giant.  Une is in H-T-H with the giant and has healed the hit she took last round.  Hell has used 1 hero point.


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 13, 2003)

bkmanis said:
			
		

> Cosmo uses his power to heal the unconscious driver who begins to stir.  Cosmo then fires a blast of comic energy up in the air at no apparent target.  The blast travels off into the distance until it is lost from view.




Geomancer snaps his gaze from the giant to Cosmo. If he had eyebrows in his stony form, he'd raise one.

"Cosmo, your actions are becoming most strange.
You fire an energy blast into the blue sky,
when there is a fell foe within range.
This activity prompts a question: Why?"


----------



## Keia (Sep 13, 2003)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> "Cosmo, your actions are becoming most strange.
> You fire an energy blast into the blue sky,
> when there is a fell foe within range.
> This activity prompts a question: Why?"




*"I'm sorry Geomancer, but my senses tell me that something is amiss here - from about 50 feet out, not quite illusion, but not real either.  I believe perhaps this is a test and we are in the training room.  I don't really care to be fooled on our first mission," *Cosmo said.  *"However, I will assist with the foe."*

Cosmo will then move 15 feet closer and fire a _dazzle_ attack at the assailant.


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 13, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *"I'm sorry Geomancer, but my senses tell me that something is amiss here - from about 50 feet out, not quite illusion, but not real either. I believe perhaps this is a test and we are in the training room. I don't really care to be fooled on our first mission," *Cosmo said. *"However, I will assist with the foe."*




Geomancer frowns.

"On that point we are in agreement, Cosmo.
I am doing this to help people, not put on a show."

Looking up to ensure a clear flight path, Geomancer studies the scene, looking for inconsistencies. Then, still atop his concrete platform, he floats up a few feet above the bridge, closes his eyes, and rockets upward.

OOC: Double move 100 feet straight up to crudely test theory that the setting is illusory. Hypothesis is that Geomancer will smash into a ceiling.


----------



## maddmic (Sep 15, 2003)

Seeing Cosmo look up and fire an energy blast, Leech looks to the sky as he continues to move forward.  He then tries another drain attack, wondering why it doesn't seem to affectr his target.


----------



## Aenion (Sep 15, 2003)

When she notices what the others are doing, Une thinks _What are they up to?_
Not allowing herself to be distracted for too long she returns her attention to her target as she kicks the giant in the knee.

ooc: attack +8, +12 damage, penetrating attack, defense: 30


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Sep 16, 2003)

*Hell!*

"WTF!" Hell scowls and moves closer to the battle before firing at the giant again, "Must be loosing my touch..."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 18, 2003)

Velocity will move back to within 40 feet of the giant, in anticipation of attacking him again.

OOC:  40 foot move, preparing for a Move By Attack next round.


----------



## bkmanis (Sep 18, 2003)

Initiatives: 
Velocity 26 
Geomancer 23 
Une 22 
Giant 18
Leech 15 
Hell 12 
Cosmo 8

Velocity moves towards the giant in preparation for an attack.

Geomancer, after noticing Cosmo actions, flies straight up expecting to slam into a ceiling.  As he climbs it feels as something stops his movement, but he does not encounter anything solid.

Une also notices the strange actions of her companions but she continues to attack the giant.  She aims a kick at the giant’s knee but misses.

The giant again swings at Une but he barely misses her.

Suddenly everything stops, the noise from the traffic and bystanders goes quite.  Everyone (except Velocity) hears a voice coming from nowhere.

*“Alright, open it up.”*

The giant, the bystanders and the cars fade from sight, all that is left is part of the bridge consisting of cement blocks, asphalt and some steel beams.  The background fade from view and you find yourselves in the simulation room.  A door opens in one wall and you see Mr. Benson standing there.

*“Well that didn’t work out quite as we planed it.” *  He says to the group.  *“It looks as if at least one of you can see through our holograms.”*


----------



## maddmic (Sep 18, 2003)

Leech spins around to face Benson.  "What in the world are you doing to us B?  I mean, c'mon you got us all freaking out and our adrenaline running for what?  Crimany, I thought we were actually going to kick some real tail out there.  But nooooooooooo, somebody wants to test us again.  Now I'm really hungry."  That being said Leech folds his arms and leans up against a wall waiting for the next series of tests to begin.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 18, 2003)

Velocity stops moving and stares as the illusion fades around him.  "What the...?" he says to no one in particular.  Upon seeing Benson, he says, "A test?  Couldn't you have just let us know that you were going to test us?"


----------



## Keia (Sep 18, 2003)

Mr. Benson said:
			
		

> *“Well that didn’t work out quite as we planed it.” *  He says to the group.  *“It looks as if at least one of you can see through our holograms.”*




*That would be me, Mr. Benson,"* Cosmo replied, keeping his force field and flight powers active.  *"I understand the need for training and wouldn't mind continuing, however, I must insist that you not lie to us again.*

As he spoke he approached Mr. Benson, flying, then hovers in midair above and in front of him.


----------



## Aenion (Sep 18, 2003)

Une recovers from her dodge as the scenery starts to fade around her. She scowls kicking at a disappearing block of concrete, mumbling, "I'm never going to get out of this place. Always fighting these stupid holograms..."
She quickly hides her scowl as Mr. benson enters the room.


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 18, 2003)

Geomancer comes in for a landing.

"Gone, gone, O form of stone.
Return form of flesh and bone."

Again his body shimmers and wavers, this time transforming from rock back to his normal human appearance.

"Since we are with that exercise through,
perhaps there is something real we can do?"


----------



## bkmanis (Sep 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by Maddmic
> Leech spins around to face Benson. "What in the world are you doing to us B? I mean, c'mon you got us all freaking out and our adrenaline running for what? Crimany, I thought we were actually going to kick some real tail out there. But nooooooooooo, somebody wants to test us again. Now I'm really hungry." That being said Leech folds his arms and leans up against a wall waiting for the next series of tests to begin.



*“That was the point of the test, to see your reaction to a real situation.”* Benson responds.   *“It was a test on how you would work together, and how you would react to an overwhelming adversary.”*




> Originally posted by Toric






> "A test? Couldn't you have just let us know that you were going to test us?"





*“People sometimes react differently if they know that it isn’t real, we wanted to see your reactions without the possibility of someone getting hurt.”* Benson responds to Velocity.




> Originally posted by Keia






> "I understand the need for training and wouldn't mind continuing, however, I must insist that you not lie to us again."





*“You misunderstand, this was not for training this was to identify your strengths and weaknesses as a group.  With that information we can begin your training to over come any weaknesses.”* Benson answers.  *“As for lying, we didn’t.  I asked you if you were ready to help save the city, this was a test to see if you are.  I just didn’t tell you it was a test.  Semantics I suppose.”*




> Originally posted by Mark Chance






> "Gone, gone, O form of stone.
> Return form of flesh and bone."
> 
> Again his body shimmers and wavers, this time transforming from rock back to his normal human appearance.
> ...





*“There will be a briefing at 20:00 hours, that’s 8 pm, to go over some thefts that we are concerned about and perhaps we can help with.  In the mean time you are free to do as you please, but keep your communicator with you in case there is a real emergency.”* Benson says then turns to leave the room.


----------



## Keia (Sep 22, 2003)

*"I apologize for disrupting your test, Mr. Benson.  However, I could not risk that the distortions I sensed were not caused by some other entity or force,"* Cosmo explained.

_OOC: do we have lodging here as well or is this just a base?_


----------



## bkmanis (Sep 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by Keia:
> OOC: do we have lodging here as well or is this just a base?




OOC: Rooms are provided for everyone in the mansion above.  You don’t have to stay in the mansion if you don’t want to but everyone has a room.


----------



## Keia (Sep 23, 2003)

*"As long as anyone does not mind, I've got to move my belongings from my apartment into the lodgings in the mansion,"* Cosmo said.  He then realized that he still had his force field on and powered down.  "Hopefully, I can be finished in time to review my afternoon documentaries."

With that said, Cosmo made his way out of the complex to accomplish his goals prior to the meeting.


----------



## bkmanis (Sep 26, 2003)

OOC: I started a new thread here.  Please check the OCC thread for awards.

bkmanis


----------

